# Transponder Strength Survey



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

To all DirecTV users...

I whould like to invite you all to take part in this transponder strength survey. The goal of this survey is to get an idea of what the signal strengths of general user base is currently like.

We typically see users post their signal strength, but we only have our personal signal strengths and experiences to go against. With this survey, we can get an idea on what the "average" signal strength is amongst a larger population of users.

The data submitted will be shared with DirecTV and periodically... I will post a summary here as well, so we have that average base point.

The data submission page is pretty straight forward... a few key points:
-) NAME is optional... you do not have to fill that out if you don't want to. If you do, use your FORUM user name or an email address. The email addresses and forum names will not be sold, or used for any marketing purposes.

-) You only need to report the signal strength from 1 unit. The newer the unit the better, as they will be the more common units to compare to

-) THIS IS FOR EVERY USER... not just CE, DVR, or HD users... everyone. If you don't have a particular dish or can't see a particular SAT... just select NA

Lastly... Vote here, so we can get a "rough" idea of how many people participated.

If you make a mistake in entry... just go ahead and re-submit the correct information.

Thank you all for your participation in this transponder trength survey.

Please take: The Transponder Strength Survey


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Well done, sir!


----------



## syphix (Jun 23, 2004)

My HR21-700 was the only box I have access to via Slingbox. Would you like multiple submissions, from multiple boxes?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

syphix said:


> My HR21-700 was the only box I have access to via Slingbox. Would you like multiple submissions, from multiple boxes?


Not necessary... Since most signals should be with in a few ticks of one another.... one is fine.


----------



## jefbal99 (Sep 7, 2007)

Will do this as soon as I get home 

Always glad to help out


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

I'll chek mine out when I get home tonight


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

if the install was done by a local independent installer.. do we choose directv or other?


----------



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

I'll do this when I get home tonight.


----------



## EricRobins (Feb 9, 2005)

Done.

Why were those particular TPs chosen?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

EricRobins said:


> Done.
> 
> Why were those particular TPs chosen?


No particular reason; Other then they are all conus available TPs... 
And at least one per polarity/side of the signal stream.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Took this survey just now.

Also curious why these TP's were singled out...but always glad to help regardless.


----------



## Spanky_Partain (Dec 7, 2006)

I have a post dated 9/2007 with the SAT readings in it. Do you want a more current SAT reading or does it matter?

Edit
Done!


----------



## mhayes70 (Mar 21, 2006)

I will do it when I go home for lunch.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Spanky_Partain said:


> I have a post dated 9/2007 with the SAT readings in it. Do you want a more current SAT reading or does it matter?


A new look would be better... 
Doesn't have to be done "right now" it can wait till you get home


----------



## xrobmn (Oct 22, 2007)

Will do it later this afternoon.. Thanks Earl for coming up with survey page and all!! (and thanks if anyone else helped  )


----------



## DBSNewbie (Nov 3, 2007)

Just took the survey a few minutes ago.

Thanks for posting it, Earl.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

Done.


----------



## Jlg (Sep 11, 2006)

What are on satellites 72.5 and 95? They don't show up.
What does 103c Transpoinder 2 provide and why is it so weak on my system?
Is there a post somewhere that explains what all the satellites/transponders provide?


----------



## gpg (Aug 19, 2006)

Done. Funny, this morning one of my b-band converters died on my HR20-100, so I was doing signal tests anyway.


----------



## lwilli201 (Dec 22, 2006)

Submitted data. Weather very rainy here and strengths are down a little but still OK. (noted in poll)

Earl, you may add a submission confirmation. Great poll. Easy to complete.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Done. I would have thought that DirecTV would also like to see the readings from the Ka spot beams to help them verify where the rolloff's in readings are.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Jlg said:


> What are on satellites 72.5 and 95? They don't show up.
> What does 103c Transpoinder 2 provide and why is it so weak on my system?
> Is there a post somewhere that explains what all the satellites/transponders provide?


72.5 and 95 are specialized locations. I'm pretty sure that 72.5 will be removed from the Satellite array in the near future, but I don' t know about 95.

103c is the new Ka band .. for the MPEG4 transmissions which are almost exclusively high-def. There are a few standard-def channels in MPEG4 as well, but those are locals and on 103s (the spot beams).

If you are getting a weak signal on 103c, then your dish is not aligned as good as it should be. 70s are as low as you want to consider going (rain fade, etc.) but it should be closer to the 90s. Mine are mostly 85-95 on 103c.


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

Jlg said:


> What are on satellites 72.5 and 95? They don't show up.
> What does 103c Transpoinder 2 provide and why is it so weak on my system?
> Is there a post somewhere that explains what all the satellites/transponders provide?


72.5 is used for locals in some areas. 95 is used for international programming. They require separate dishes.

As to why 103c Transponder 2 is weak--when Directv 10 first went up, I recall that some transponders were much lower than others but not for people in all areas. There is some ability to fine-tune the beams and perhaps this data will be used by Directv for that purpose (or not).

See Lyngsat for information on the various satellites/transponders (not complete, but the best which seems to be available).


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

Any particular weather conditions requested when the readings are taken?

Readings vary quite a bit between heavy cloud cover, rain (of course!) and a clear day with a blue sky....


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

Complied with sir!


----------



## cody21 (Sep 26, 2007)

Did it ... side note, after running my signal strengths and lciking on DONE, I NOW have a "771 Error" !!!!!!!!!!!!

dealing with it.... sigh.


----------



## VeniceDre (Aug 16, 2006)

Took the test


----------



## r0b0tic (Dec 18, 2007)

I will do this tonight, and submit my info Wednesday. Great idea, by the way.


----------



## Old Guy (Aug 9, 2007)

Ugh. I screwed up and entered the wrong software. Should be 0x1fe instead of 0x12a.

Sorry


----------



## Jlg (Sep 11, 2006)

I've just found this http://www.dbstalk.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=12562&d=1204179158
which says 103 is for locals. Since I use use an antenna to get my locals (HD locals are not offered in my area), I'll just ignore it for now.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

ThomasM said:


> Any particular weather conditions requested when the readings are taken?
> 
> Readings vary quite a bit between heavy cloud cover, rain (of course!) and a clear day with a blue sky....


As noted on the page...

"Typical" Weather conditions.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

RAD said:


> Done. I would have thought that DirecTV would also like to see the readings from the Ka spot beams to help them verify where the rolloff's in readings are.


Different spots... in Different Areas...
Maybe in a future survey.


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

Cool survey. Once the data is compiled will we be able to see a report on it? I would be kind of interested to see as well.


----------



## OlderNDirt (Mar 17, 2007)

I'm in! Anything to contribute and help improve service.


----------



## Radio Enginerd (Oct 5, 2006)

Well done Earl.
Done!


----------



## FHSPSU67 (Jan 12, 2007)

I'm in and forgot to include my S/W version. It's 0x225.


----------



## TomF (Sep 20, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Not necessary... Since most signals should be with in a few ticks of one another.... one is fine.


I submitted results for my HR21-100 but also took the opportunity to compare it with my HR20-700. My signal strength on the target transponders varied about 3-12 points lower on the HR21-100. On the HR21-100 the target transponders on the 119 sat repeatedly switch to 0 and back again. I mentioned this in the comments section.


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

Just did but a question - after taking the survey and clicking the Submit button, are we supposed to get a new screen or something? My page just refreshes and has the same values filled in.


----------



## waynebtx (Dec 24, 2006)

All Done


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

LameLefty said:


> Just did but a question - after taking the survey and clicking the Submit button, are we supposed to get a new screen or something? My page just refreshes and has the same values filled in.


Ditto.


----------



## Rockaway1836 (Sep 26, 2007)

I filled out the form using the info from one of my H20-600s. Should I do it again using my H21 and H20-100 ?


----------



## TJCombo (Feb 1, 2008)

Done and done.


----------



## TJCombo (Feb 1, 2008)

LameLefty said:


> Just did but a question - after taking the survey and clicking the Submit button, are we supposed to get a new screen or something? My page just refreshes and has the same values filled in.


Thought the same thing but after you hit Submit the same page comes up but out next to the Submit button it says 'Thank You for your submission' or something along those lines.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

LameLefty said:


> Just did but a question - after taking the survey and clicking the Submit button, are we supposed to get a new screen or something? My page just refreshes and has the same values filled in.





spartanstew said:


> Ditto.


It should say "Thank You" right next to the submit button, if it accepted it.

And yes... all your information will re-fill on the reload.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Rockaway1836 said:


> I filled out the form using the info from one of my H20-600s. Should I do it again using my H21 and H20-100 ?


Not necessary... Only if you want to.


----------



## CopyCat (Jan 21, 2008)

Glad to help, survey completed


----------



## Ruffread (Nov 4, 2004)

I think you should include type of LNB, if known. My Cal Amp is 10 points lower on 103(c) than the other brands.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Ruffread said:


> I think you should include type of LNB, if known. My Cal Amp is 10 points lower on 103(c) than the other brands.


Put it in the comments. As the chances are significantly low, that a user actually knows the "brand" of LNB they have.
I don't even know the brand of my own LNB....


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

Just completed the survey.The 72.5 and 95 birds are not in our list of satellites,so we left those two listed as NA.


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

cody21 said:


> Did it ... side note, after running my signal strengths and lciking on DONE, I NOW have a "771 Error" !!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> dealing with it.... sigh.


Channel up and then channel down should fix it. I am assuming you have an SWM?


----------



## VLaslow (Aug 16, 2006)

I'll be interested in seeing the results. As always, nice to be included.


----------



## Newshawk (Sep 3, 2004)

Jlg said:


> I've just found this http://www.dbstalk.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=12562&d=1204179158
> which says 103 is for locals. Since I use use an antenna to get my locals (HD locals are not offered in my area), I'll just ignore it for now.


Actually, only the 103(s) (or 103(a)) is used for locals. The 103(c) (or 103 (b)) is uesde for national HD channels, so you should include that one.


----------



## JeffBowser (Dec 21, 2006)

Woo-hoo ! I voted. I feel so... so.... what's the word I want.... All-Inclusive !, no, no, no, that's not it. Loved ? Nope, that's not it either. Relieved ? Naw, not even close. Aw, heck. Back to your reguarly scheduled postings.


Hey - who is the one guy that won't vote - come on out, confess ! :lol:


----------



## afulkerson (Jan 14, 2007)

Posted today.

The dish was replaced two months ago due to problem with lnb for the 103c, tp's signal strength would just go to zero and come and go. I had a AT9 dish and the tech did not have a lnb so he just replaced the dish with a slimline dish. I have not had any problems since then.     :icon_hug:


----------



## Jlg (Sep 11, 2006)

Newshawk said:


> Actually, only the 103(s) (or 103(a)) is used for locals. The 103(c) (or 103 (b)) is uesde for national HD channels, so you should include that one.


What's a national HD channel? Is this like CBS, NBC, etc.? If so, I don't get any of them either (I wish I did). If it's like TLCHD, then I'm definitely concerned. That is, I included the signal strength for the survey, but my signal strengths are in the low 60's, and if I should be concerned and call DirectTV, I need to know. Sorry for cluttering up this thread.


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

I will add mine later. I need to have my dish realigned. I just noticed the other day and I have checked a couple of times a day since just to make sure it is not the weather but my signals are way down. I am actually very surprised that I am not having problems. SAT 101 is in the 70's and 80's and all other SAT's are anywhere from 40 to 70.


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

All Completed.


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

Great idea for a survey. Will take tonight.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

this is a good idea... and very well set up...

mine is done... 

i wanna know who the one person is who just flat out refuses to do it... :lol:


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

AirRocker said:


> this is a good idea... and very well set up...
> 
> mine is done...
> 
> i wanna know who the one person is who just flat out refuses to do it... :lol:


Probably a jealous E* sub.


----------



## cashoe (Apr 27, 2007)

Done


----------



## SAlBO (Jan 6, 2007)

completed and submitted sir......note: overcast day but still great signals


----------



## pbielski (Feb 21, 2007)

Done


----------



## FHSPSU67 (Jan 12, 2007)

Jlg said:


> What's a national HD channel? Is this like CBS, NBC, etc.? If so, I don't get any of them either (I wish I did). If it's like TLCHD, then I'm definitely concerned. That is, I included the signal strength for the survey, but my signal strengths are in the low 60's, and if I should be concerned and call DirectTV, I need to know. Sorry for cluttering up this thread.


Yes, TLC would be one of the many new MPEG-4's coming from 103(c) and covering the whole CONtiguous USA. ie:Conus


----------



## chargedup (Nov 8, 2006)

done


----------



## sdk009 (Jan 19, 2007)

Doug Brott said:


> If you are getting a weak signal on 103c, then your dish is not aligned as good as it should be. 70s are as low as you want to consider going (rain fade, etc.) but it should be closer to the 90s. Mine are mostly 85-95 on 103c.


I'm still getting weak signals on 103c, (including a 48 on T2) even though I've had the dish adjusted twice and the techs telling me the dish is "perfectly aligned." All the other transponders from the other locations are in the 90s. Any advice?


----------



## longrider (Apr 21, 2007)

Earl, at work I also have an old RCA DRD480 on a single LNB dish. Do you want those readings too? I will get my home readings tonight


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

longrider said:


> Earl, at work I also have an old RCA DRD480 on a single LNB dish. Do you want those readings too? I will get my home readings tonight


Sure... can't hurt.


----------



## longrider (Apr 21, 2007)

I'll get it right after closing, I don't dare interrupt peoples background music...


----------



## cebbigh (Feb 27, 2005)

done.

just because i have them written down and in front of me:
101 8=97 9=91; 110 10=91; 110 27=95 32=95; 103c 2=94 11=92; 72.5 na; 95 na


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

I did mine.... Earl, are you up to something again?


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

dodge boy said:


> I did mine.... Earl, are you up to something again?


Me thinks that's a rhetorical question!


----------



## David MacLeod (Jan 29, 2008)

maybe I missed something but is the at9 slimline same as au9s?
I posted results under only at9 since it was only slimline listed.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Submitted survey.


----------



## bjflynn04 (Jul 27, 2004)

I have sumitted my survey.


----------



## bschaen (Aug 28, 2007)

did it
not sure of which dish i have


----------



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

All done using my HR20-700


----------



## sbl (Jul 21, 2007)

Done. What the heck does 103-SWM mean? (This was the last of the satellites displayed before it cycled back to 101. I do have a SWM.) The lowest numbers I had was 89 on 103c-11 and 91 on 103c-2. All others were 95-100.


----------



## cadet502 (Jun 17, 2005)

Done.

After checking tuner 1, exiting gave 771 error. Went back into sig. strength and checked some tuner 2's and exit gave no errors. Did a record on 2 channels to double check. Saved me from having to reset.


----------



## jimmyv2000 (Feb 15, 2007)

I took the survey 
103c TP 11 Lowest ever at 86 all others are 95+


----------



## jazzyd971fm (Sep 1, 2007)

Survey submitted as requested


----------



## ghgoldberg (Mar 4, 2007)

Submitted survey. I can't wait to see the results.


----------



## fratwell (Jul 2, 2005)

Likewise...filled out


----------



## or270 (Feb 12, 2006)

Done, glad to help out.


----------



## V'ger (Oct 4, 2007)

lwilli201 said:


> Submitted data. Weather very rainy here and strengths are down a little but still OK. (noted in poll)
> 
> Earl, you may add a submission confirmation. Great poll. Easy to complete.


Yes, things confused me as after hitting submit. I was returned my original data, making me think it had been rejected. As I result, I wound up submitting 3 times.


----------



## mhayes70 (Mar 21, 2006)

I just submitted my info.


----------



## DarekP (Feb 2, 2008)

Survey completed.


----------



## mrac (Jan 27, 2008)

Submitted. Happy to participate, would like to see the results.


----------



## GregLee (Dec 28, 2005)

Like other HD subscribers in Hawaii, I have one 3 LNB dish and one 2 LNB dish. I didn't know which counted as the "main dish" or what to call it. (I made a notation on the form about that.)
If Toon Disney HD happens to be on one of the transponders asked about, it might be important to know that I can't receive it (nor probably can anyone else in Hawaii). I added a notation about that.


----------



## drx792 (Feb 28, 2007)

all done. my readings were all really good since i got a dish replacement.


----------



## SFNSXguy (Apr 17, 2006)

Done


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

I just tweaked the page... so that the submit button disables on submit.
If you want to submit more then one system... you will have to re-load the page.


----------



## HDTVsportsfan (Nov 29, 2005)

Done here w/ one system. HR21


----------



## Hansen (Jan 1, 2006)

Submitted. Results should be telling.


----------



## Fish Man (Apr 22, 2002)

Submitted earlier this evening.

Happy to help.

I'm really interested in seeing the summary.


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

All done.


----------



## John Scaro (Apr 17, 2007)

All Done


----------



## mike_augie (Oct 10, 2006)

i love these tests...all done


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

just curious ... anything at all unique about the transponder numbers selected for the survey?


----------



## tadtam (Apr 2, 2008)

Done -- Hope everyone's readings are good


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Sixto said:


> just curious ... anything at all unique about the transponder numbers selected for the survey?


Earl in Post #10:


Earl Bonovich said:


> No particular reason; Other then they are all conus available TPs...
> And at least one per polarity/side of the signal stream.


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

Drew2k said:


> Earl in Post #10:


thanks drew. funny, i just browsed thru the 100 posts to make sure the question wasn't already asked. geez, gettin old. missed that one. thanks.


----------



## HOAGIEHEAD (Jan 25, 2006)

Let me apologize in advance for a stupid question or one that may have already been anwered but I do not have a 103c. I have and a and b. Is there something wrong? Am I OK. I have submitted the survey with ine I could ascertain. I have the h20-600 slimeline dish.


----------



## cforrest (Jan 20, 2007)

103b is now 103c on receivers with newer software. So 103b should have been used by you. The a went to s and the b went to c with software updates!


----------



## HOAGIEHEAD (Jan 25, 2006)

I'm guessing the H20-600 has not been updated yet. The last update I received was 0x4062 on 4/1


----------



## ncxcstud (Apr 22, 2007)

Done.

I'll be interested to see what others signal strengths were for the people who self installed their dish like me . Nothing lower than 96


----------



## Newshawk (Sep 3, 2004)

cforrest said:


> 103b is now 103c on receivers with newer software. So 103b should have been used by you. The a went to s and the b went to c with software updates!


While you are correct about 103b becoming 103c, the info on 103s is a bit more complicated. 103s actually looks at spot beams from both the Spaceway 1 and the D10 satellite (as D10 has both spot and national beams.)


----------



## yuppers519 (Aug 6, 2007)

Done and submitted


----------



## curt8403 (Dec 27, 2007)

Doug Brott said:


> 72.5 and 95 are specialized locations. I'm pretty sure that 72.5 will be removed from the Satellite array in the near future, but I don' t know about 95.
> 
> 103c is the new Ka band .. for the MPEG4 transmissions which are almost exclusively high-def. There are a few standard-def channels in MPEG4 as well, but those are locals and on 103s (the spot beams).
> 
> If you are getting a weak signal on 103c, then your dish is not aligned as good as it should be. 70s are as low as you want to consider going (rain fade, etc.) but it should be closer to the 90s. Mine are mostly 85-95 on 103c.


right, 72.5 is a locals only sat that uses same type dish as the 101, the 95 is a true KU that provides a signal for international. and is weaker than any other sat.


----------



## cjever19 (Jun 2, 2007)

Been there done that.

Looking forward to some result.


----------



## longrider (Apr 21, 2007)

Submittet home results, forgot about the system at work until I got home. Will post that tomorrow


----------



## Thaedron (Jun 29, 2007)

Survey complete. Good weather conditions, but somewhat cloudy up here on what feels like tundra this year...


----------



## cforrest (Jan 20, 2007)

Newshawk said:


> While you are correct about 103b becoming 103c, the info on 103s is a bit more complicated. 103s actually looks at spot beams from both the Spaceway 1 and the D10 satellite (as D10 has both spot and national beams.)


I had a hunch someone would correct me  Forgot about the D10 spots being included with SW1 on 103s now.


----------



## jimbo713 (Aug 23, 2006)

Where is the survey - can't find it and don't see it? Sorry for my confusion - - - I working an unbelievablely tight schedule these days - - -


----------



## Rockaway1836 (Sep 26, 2007)

jimbo713 said:


> Where is the survey - can't find it and don't see it? Sorry for my confusion - - - I working an unbelievablely tight schedule these days - - -


It's at the bottom of Earl's first post in this thread. Where it say's Please Take Suvey


----------



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

Submitted. Just for comparison, my readings are:

101 TP 8: 100
101 TP 9: 96
110 TP 10: 93
119 TP 27: 100
119 TP 32: 100
103c TP 2: 95
103c TP 11: 95


----------



## captdusty (Jul 13, 2006)

Submitted for my system at work. Should I also do this for my home system?


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

captdusty said:


> Submitted for my system at work. Should I also do this for my home system?


i would say yes... since it's two different setups...


----------



## r0b0tic (Dec 18, 2007)

Submitted today. 

Azmuth 132 Elevation 41 Tilt 115

101/8 = 97
101/9 = 95
110/10 = 96
119/27 = 86
119/32 = 94
103c/2 = 88
103c/11 = 92


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Thank you everyone...

Keep the reports comming...

I know we have more then 300 users here... 

The more data... the better..


----------



## 2Guysfootball (Jul 2, 2007)

DOne!

101 Trans: 8	100
101 Trans: 9	96
110 Trans: 10	94
119 Trans: 27	93
119 Trans: 32	100
103c Trans: 2	97
103c Trans: 11 95
72.5 Trans: 16	n/a
95 Trans: 12 n/a


----------



## katesguy (Jan 12, 2007)

done


----------



## johnck78 (Feb 19, 2007)

Done!


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

Just took it. Reported twice, one for HR20-700 on WB68, one for HR20-700 on SWM. Two multiswitches are running in parallel. The HR20's had different software versions though, so it wasn't an absolute apples to apples. But they had the same readings (within a point of each other on all indicated transponders).

Carl


----------



## Allstop (Feb 26, 2007)

Done

looking forward to the results.


----------



## Villanman (Jan 22, 2008)

ncxcstud said:


> Done.
> 
> I'll be interested to see what others signal strengths were for the people who self installed their dish like me . Nothing lower than 96


Self installed
Readings taken on an overcast day

101 Trans: 8 100
101 Trans: 9 96
110 Trans: 10 95
119 Trans: 27 100
119 Trans: 32 100
103c Trans: 2 96
103c Trans: 11 93
72.5 Trans: 16 n/a
95 Trans: 12 n/a


----------



## SPACEMAKER (Dec 11, 2007)

The zip code displayed on my HR20 says 22222 but I entered in my actual zip code for the purpose of the survey. Hopefully that's correct.


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

also just added to profile in signature ... taken 4/8/2008, 10pm, perfect weather ...

```
101  TP8:	100
101  TP9:	97
110  TP10	95
119  TP27	100
119  TP32	100
103c TP2	92
103c TP11	95
72.5 TP16 	n/a
95   TP12	n/a
```


----------



## GTS (Mar 4, 2007)

sdk009 said:


> I'm still getting weak signals on 103c, (including a 48 on T2) even though I've had the dish adjusted twice and the techs telling me the dish is "perfectly aligned." All the other transponders from the other locations are in the 90s. Any advice?


Your dish is not peaked. Another example of "I peak the 101 and the 119 and all else is good". Some of the techs out there are getting lazy and not doing the dither alignment when they don't have a way to meter the Ka band. If they don't do a dither alignment or have someone give them feedback using the receiver during alignment, there's no way short of getting extremely lucky to peak the dish for the Ka birds.


----------



## SPACEMAKER (Dec 11, 2007)

Am I the only one that printed out the survey form, went to the TV to fill in the signal strengths and then came back to enter the results or did everyone (that doesn't have the TV near the computer) pretty much do the same thing?

Just curious.


----------



## dtv757 (Jun 4, 2006)

if it ever stops raining here in Virginia Beach, VA i will participate in this survey. 
its has been like 5 straight days of rain here  

no rain fade issues tho


----------



## r0b0tic (Dec 18, 2007)

SPACEMAKER said:


> Am I the only one that printed out the survey form, went to the TV to fill in the signal strengths and then came back to enter the results or did everyone (that doesn't have the TV near the computer) pretty much do the same thing?
> 
> Just curious.


I printed it out, and will keep it for referece in my reciever guide book.


----------



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

SPACEMAKER said:


> Am I the only one that printed out the survey form, went to the TV to fill in the signal strengths and then came back to enter the results or did everyone (that doesn't have the TV near the computer) pretty much do the same thing? Just curious.


I printed it out and wrote them down.


r0b0tic said:


> I printed it out, and will keep it for referece in my reciever guide book.


Doh! That would have been a good idea!


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

I'll do it once we get some clear weather.


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

SPACEMAKER said:


> Am I the only one that printed out the survey form, went to the TV to fill in the signal strengths and then came back to enter the results or did everyone (that doesn't have the TV near the computer) pretty much do the same thing?
> 
> Just curious.


Added mine to the profile here at DBSTalk for safe-keeping and problem solving.


----------



## mightythor88 (Sep 22, 2007)

glad to be of service.


----------



## SAlBO (Jan 6, 2007)

I thought I had posted to this thread, evidently not, sorry........

Survey submitted as requested...


----------



## MartyS (Dec 29, 2006)

There and Done... glad to help!


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

I'm curious how Earl will reveal the data ... with charts? Tables? Splitting the country regionally (East/Central/Mountain/West) to show average strengths? Breakdown distribution of dish-types by region, and relative strength by dish-type? Should be fascinating ...


----------



## JeffBowser (Dec 21, 2006)

He will charge a subscription fee to see the data. But, he will promise a free DVD player, and a $20 rebate after 6 months for signing up. However, he won't deliver the DVDs, and the $20 will magically become $17, and the rebate won't show up until month 7. Subsequently, Earl will be sued, lynched, and vilified, and no amount of fan-boys will be able to save him. He, and DBSTalk.com, will cease to exist as we know it.





Drew2k said:


> I'm curious how Earl will reveal the data ... with charts? Tables? Splitting the country regionally (East/Central/Mountain/West) to show average strengths? Breakdown distribution of dish-types by region, and relative strength by dish-type? Should be fascinating ...


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

SPACEMAKER said:


> Am I the only one that printed out the survey form, went to the TV to fill in the signal strengths and then came back to enter the results or did everyone (that doesn't have the TV near the computer) pretty much do the same thing?
> 
> Just curious.


Thats a good idea. Then I can get Earl to autograph it and sell it on Ebay.


----------



## JLucPicard (Apr 27, 2004)

JeffBowser said:


> He will charge a subscription fee to see the data. But, he will promise a free DVD player, and a $20 rebate after 6 months for signing up. However, he won't deliver the DVDs, and the $20 will magically become $17, and the rebate won't show up until month 7. Subsequently, Earl will be sued, lynched, and vilified, and no amount of fan-boys will be able to save him. He, and DBSTalk.com, will cease to exist as we know it.


i am SO glad I had swallowed my pop BEFORE reading this! Too Funny!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## vega (May 30, 2004)

done, where are the results hiding ???


----------



## WERA689 (Oct 15, 2006)

Done, also. I'm also curious to see the results.


----------



## Grampa George (Nov 9, 2006)

Roger, Wilco! (Is that too far out of date?)


----------



## HIGHWAY (Apr 11, 2007)

done. when will results come.


----------



## tuff bob (Mar 5, 2007)

I just posted, sunny in the chicago burbs. high 90s


----------



## LOCODUDE (Aug 8, 2007)

*Done..............*


----------



## Grydlok (Mar 31, 2007)

Completed.


----------



## wolfman730 (Sep 10, 2006)

Finished. !!!!!!


----------



## ub1934 (Dec 30, 2005)

*Done
101 8 = 99
101 9 = 96
110 10 =97
119 27 =98
119 32 = 99
103c 2 = 96
103c 11 = 96*
:hurah: :hurah:


----------



## twistedT (Jan 11, 2007)

Cha-Ching!!! :lol:


----------



## moonman (Oct 27, 2004)

Fini............


----------



## jdeaton (Aug 19, 2006)

101	Trans:	8	98
101	Trans:	9	91
110	Trans:	10	92
119	Trans:	27	100
119	Trans:	32	100
103c	Trans:	2	94
103c	Trans:	11	87
72.5	Trans:	16	n/a
95	Trans:	12	n/a


----------



## ohills (Sep 16, 2006)

Just submitted!


----------



## Groundhog45 (Nov 10, 2005)

Done. I submitted one HR20 on the SWM5 and one HR20 on the WB68.


----------



## Malibu13 (Sep 12, 2004)

SPACEMAKER said:


> Am I the only one that printed out the survey form, went to the TV to fill in the signal strengths and then came back to enter the results or did everyone (that doesn't have the TV near the computer) pretty much do the same thing?
> 
> Just curious.


I take readings on all sats once a month regardless. I have my own pdf signal chart printed out and keep it in a folder for future reference. Just something to do. 

Gotta revise it though when D11 shows up.


----------



## gcisko (Sep 27, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> It should say "Thank You" right next to the submit button, if it accepted it.
> 
> And yes... all your information will re-fill on the reload.


The problem is that it refreshes with the "thank you" at the bottom of the page with all the info you just gave. At first it looks like the page did nothing when you hit the submit button. If it were a new page with the "thank you" it may be less confusing. It got me at first, but then after careful examination I saw the "thank you" and the submit button was greyed out. Phew!


----------



## gcisko (Sep 27, 2006)

Donnie Byrd said:


> I take readings on all sats once a month regardless. I have my own pdf signal chart printed out and keep it in a folder for future reference. Just something to do.
> 
> Gotta revise it though when D11 shows up.


What data have you gotten so far? Anything worth sharing?


----------



## longrider (Apr 21, 2007)

Submitted the receiver at work but I cant vote again, this is my second submission.


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

I did take the survey but I will need to take it again after I get a dish realignment.


----------



## vollmey (Mar 23, 2007)

Completed.


----------



## Directv Man (Jan 18, 2007)

All Done 

101 Trans: 8 :100
101 Trans: 9 :95
110 Trans: 10 :95
119 Trans: 27 :99
119 Trans: 32 :99
103c Trans: 2 :93
103c Trans: 11:95
72.5 Trans: 16 :n/a
95 Trans: 12 :n/a


----------



## reweiss (Jan 27, 2007)

I have a 5 LNB oval dish for my HR-20. What dish type should I choose in the survey?


----------



## Pinion413 (Oct 21, 2007)

Posted my results in the survey. Hope it helps.


----------



## MercurialIN (Jul 17, 2006)

Survey completed.


----------



## Pinion413 (Oct 21, 2007)

reweiss said:


> I have a 5 LNB oval dish for my HR-20. What dish type should I choose in the survey?


Slimline? ATU.


----------



## betterdan (May 23, 2007)

Done. I really need to get Directv out here to adjust our dish. Getting in the mid 90s on 101, 100s on 119 and 60s-70s on 103C


----------



## bluemoon737 (Feb 21, 2007)

dtv757 said:


> if it ever stops raining here in Virginia Beach, VA i will participate in this survey.
> its has been like 5 straight days of rain here
> 
> no rain fade issues tho


I hear ya...I went ahead and filled it out anyway as it was just drizzle and the numbers looked pretty close to what I get on clear days anyway.


----------



## betterdan (May 23, 2007)

It is clear over here tonight in Portsmouth Va. 
I hear you about being sick of the drizzle around here the past week though.


----------



## sjv* (Apr 30, 2007)

betterdan said:


> Done. I really need to get Directv out here to adjust our dish. Getting in the mid 90s on 101, 100s on 119 and 60s-70s on 103C


Your 103(c) should be higher.....90+. I understand also that 103(c) is where most of the current HD broadcasts come from and their signal is weaker than SD broadcasts.


----------



## PhilS (Sep 23, 2007)

Why doesn't Directv write some code to read and save the signal strengths when the device does a reset ? Then transmit the results back to operations - either by internet or phone line.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

PhilS said:


> Why doesn't Directv write some code to read and save the signal strengths when the device does a reset ? Then transmit the results back to operations - either by internet or phone line.


Maybe they arelady did ... and this is how they're verifying results! :lol:

(Just kidding..)


----------



## CrestronPro (Nov 25, 2007)

All set. Good luck to those using the data.


----------



## clefebvre (Sep 28, 2007)

I took the survey on my H20-100. For some reason I didn't have 103c so i did 103b and noted that in the comments on the survey. I have HD so is there a reason why I didn't have the 103c?


----------



## Newshawk (Sep 3, 2004)

betterdan said:


> It is clear over here tonight in Portsmouth Va.
> I hear you about being sick of the drizzle around here the past week though.


_DRIZZLE_? Try a Flash Flooding warning and a Tornado watch at the same time! Two inches of rain since about 6 PM CT, and it won't be over until some time after Noon tomorrow!


----------



## Canis Lupus (Oct 16, 2006)

Done as well Earl. Thank you for posting this. Helped me to remember to do it


----------



## cdc101 (Jan 9, 2007)

Done!


----------



## betterdan (May 23, 2007)

I just called Directv and tried to get a dish realignment. After being transferred 3 times I finally told the lady that my signal strengths were in the 60 range on the 103C satellite and I wanted someone to come out and realign it.
She told me that was good signal strength since it was for HD. I told her no it wasn't and I want a relaignment since all the other sattellites were in the mid to high 90s. She went on to say 60 and above was great for HD signals. Then she asked what kind of trouble it was causing. I told her sometimes I get dropouts but not all the time. She said she wanted to troubleshoot by switching the b band converters and I told her I have already done that and even replaced them so I didn't want to go through all that again. 
She then asked if I was having dropouts right now and I said no, so she said if I wasn't getting any dropouts then they couldn't come out and do a realignment. WTF! I am paying the extra money each month to cover dish realignments and they refuse to do it. If my phone battery wasn't about to go dead I'd call them back up and gripe. I guess I'll have to wait until tomorrow. Ridiculous.


----------



## DennisG (Jan 15, 2008)

Done with the survey.

101-8 95
101-9 85
110-10 95
119-27 97
119-32 97
103c-2 48
103c-11 64

Sounds like I have a dish alignment problem as 103c-2 @ 48 and 103c-11 @ 64. Is this normal/acceptable? Should I/can I get D* to align my dish as I am paying the Protection Plan Charge?

Thanks for any advice.


----------



## jrmichael (Dec 14, 2006)

Done. Haven't checked the site in a few days and just now saw it.


----------



## gulfwarvet (Mar 7, 2007)

Done....


----------



## celticpride (Sep 6, 2006)

I thought my numbers were low on3c being at 74 and 77, But i see others with much lower numbers than me. I have been having serching for satellite massage off and on on the new ESPN HD and the 2 new disney hd channels as well as cartoon network HD. (black screen) on my hr21 700.


----------



## Draconis (Mar 16, 2007)

Apologies for the late response, I am vacationing in California and do not have the laptop with me. I had to find a friend who would let me install the Slingplayer on their system.


----------



## betterdan (May 23, 2007)

Newshawk said:


> _DRIZZLE_? Try a Flash Flooding warning and a Tornado watch at the same time! Two inches of rain since about 6 PM CT, and it won't be over until some time after Noon tomorrow!


Yea trust me I know about Oklahoma weather having been born and raised there. Lived in newcastle oklahoma for most of my years there. Still kinda miss those storms sometimes hehe.


----------



## betterdan (May 23, 2007)

Ok I finally got someone to help me at Directv. He said 60 would get me a signal but he agreed with me that it is too low and would go out quickly with any kind of bad weather.
He set me up an appointment for this Friday.
Funny thing is he asked how I knew so much about the satellites and Directv and I told him I check the DBS Talk forum and he laughed and said "yea I get a lot of knowledgable folks from there calling in and they keep me on my toes."

After they readjust it I'll redo the survey.


----------



## dtv757 (Jun 4, 2006)

HR-20 700

```
101  TP8:	98
101  TP9:	95
110  TP10	95
119  TP27	99
119  TP32	99
103c TP2	85
103c TP11	89
72.5 TP16 	n/a
95   TP12	n/a
```
r15-300

```
101  TP8:	96
101  TP9:	90
110  TP10	89
119  TP27	97
119  TP32	97
103c TP2	n/a
103c TP11	n/a
72.5 TP16 	n/a
95   TP12	n/a
```
had higher numbers on HR-20. Test taken under light RAIN or drizzle. at 1145 pm EST.


----------



## kevinwmsn (Aug 19, 2006)

Done, I finally found a time that neither of my DVRs were recording and had good weather and I was home. I am curious about how this turned out too.


----------



## TheMoose (Jan 20, 2006)

Done!

Had to wait for a storm to pass, it was cloudy but not raining & in Oklahoma in the spring that is typical weather!!


----------



## topcats69 (Oct 5, 2004)

aleast you all are not getting 16 inches of snow


----------



## bcrab (Mar 7, 2007)

Done


----------



## su_A_ve (Sep 27, 2007)

Some odd ones... Basically, all at 95-100

101 - Lowest was TP28 at 53
110 - 93-95
119 - Lowest was TP31 at ZERO, then TP23 at 60
99s - TP2 & TP4 at ZERO. TP8 at 68. But they took forever to show
103s - TP1 thru TP6, TP21 thru TP23 ZEROs. The other 95-100. Also took forever
103c - Lowest was TP8 at 88. Rest between that and 98


----------



## Ronv (May 29, 2006)

Did


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

I've gotta question. Actually, two.

Taking the survey, I went to 103 (c). The transponder levels looked like normal, with all numbers in the high 80s or 90s. I got distracted for a moment, only to turn back and see all of the numbers, one by one, go to zero. Like dominoes falling, they progressively went from their high levels each to zero, until they all read zero. Huh? I went out of the test mode and started checking MPEG4 HD stations - some movie channels and CNN HD - and everything came in fine. I went back into reading signal levels and they were all still zero on 103 (c).

I did a menu reboot and after that, all the numbers were back to their previous high levels. Those were the levels I reported.

So my questions are:

(1) What was going on with all the numbers blinking off from their high levels, one after the other, to zero?

(2) After the reboot, the transponder levels loaded much faster. They didn't load slowly before, but after the reboot, they loaded in lightning fast. What was going on there?

The first test was done at about 5:45 AM, 4/10/08, CDT. The second one was done at 6:15 AM. I have an HR20-700 running the CE software, 0x0225, on a Slimline dish.


----------



## Milkman (Dec 6, 2006)

completed


----------



## Gary*W* (Sep 19, 2007)

Done


----------



## Jimmy 440 (Nov 17, 2007)

The State of New Jersey has submitted their results !


----------



## Jimmy 440 (Nov 17, 2007)

I just thought of a question.
Why were some of the 32 transponders on the 101 sat showing a zero ? 
Are they just inactive ?


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

betterdan said:


> Ok I finally got someone to help me at Directv. He said 60 would get me a signal but he agreed with me that it is too low and would go out quickly with any kind of bad weather.
> He set me up an appointment for this Friday.
> Funny thing is he asked how I knew so much about the satellites and Directv and I told him I check the DBS Talk forum and he laughed and said "yea I get a lot of knowledgable folks from there calling in and they keep me on my toes."
> 
> After they readjust it I'll redo the survey.


When I asked for a realign all I said was in a moderate rain I'd lose the 103 signal and they sent someone in a couple days. Some others have said to just tell a little fib and say your readings are in the 40's with lots of breakups just to get past the screener.


----------



## VARTV (Dec 14, 2006)

bluemoon737 said:


> I hear ya...I went ahead and filled it out anyway as it was just drizzle and the numbers looked pretty close to what I get on clear days anyway.


Took survey this morning. Who knows when it will ever clear up around here in Virginia Beach, VA...

101 Trans: 8 -- 100
101 Trans: 9 -- 95~96
110 Trans: 10 -- 94
119 Trans: 27 -- 100
119 Trans: 32 -- 100
103c Trans: 2 -- 95~96
103c Trans: 11 -- 93~95
72.5 Trans: NA
95 Trans: NA


----------



## tnflyboy (Dec 9, 2007)

I took the survey today. Also attached is a spreadsheet with complete details.
Note. I did not have sats 72.5 and 95. However, I did have sats 99(s) and 103(s).
View attachment 8943


----------



## richlife (Dec 4, 2006)

Good deal! Thanks for doing this -- it's important. I've always been told by techs (since 1994) that it's only important that a signal strength above 70 be received. When the first tech installed my HR20 and Slimline, he said the specs had changed and I could expect lower strength numbers and that I should be very happy with the mid-70s to mid-80s I was getting from his install. After reading here and having what I thought were more than normal problems with rain fade, times of no signal, etc., I was planning to self-tweak the dish. But instead we got an additional HR21 and I had the installing tech redo the alighnment which resulted in solid signal strengths almost all in the 90s (upper 90s). This has made a real difference in viewing -- less fade, no loss except with rain and then only for brief (minutes) periods, and fewer problems with artifacts. 

Techs should be required to know the optimum signal strengths possible in their area of service and customer feedback should be requested directly to DirecTV providing the info in this survey. Tech failure to achieve optimum signal strength should result in non-payment for the installation. Sorry but it ain't that difficult -- so much so that an amateur self-tweaker can achieve it (obviously with more difficulty) without instruments other than their DirecTV receiver.


----------



## richlife (Dec 4, 2006)

betterdan said:


> Ok I finally got someone to help me at Directv. He said 60 would get me a signal but he agreed with me that it is too low and would go out quickly with any kind of bad weather.
> He set me up an appointment for this Friday.
> Funny thing is he asked how I knew so much about the satellites and Directv and I told him I check the DBS Talk forum and he laughed and said "yea I get a lot of knowledgable folks from there calling in and they keep me on my toes."
> 
> After they readjust it I'll redo the survey.


I'm glad you persisted, Dan. See my post above. Along with providing installation and getting feedback on each installation (at whatever cost), DirecTV needs to guarantee a minimum level of signal strength (provided a timely feedback response is received after the installation) which is consistent with the best results in this survey for each view area. The problem is not with DirecTV per se (except for the poor CSR training) or with the equipment. It's with the techs who just want to get in and out and not spend the extra five minutes it might take to find the optimal strength.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

Jimmy 440 said:


> I just thought of a question.
> Why were some of the 32 transponders on the 101 sat showing a zero ?
> Are they just inactive ?


They are spot beams and you are not within their spot radius.

Carl


----------



## ejhuzy (Jun 19, 2006)

I just took the survey. My numbers were all good (high 90's) except 103c - 2. That ones 46. Could this be why I don't always get FX-HD (and a few others)?

My data:

DVR: HR21-700
SW Version: 0x1fe

101 - 8: 99
101 - 9: 96
110 - 10: 95
119 - 27: 98
119 - 32: 96
*103c - 2: 46*
103c - 11: 91

Thanks for any help provided!

Ed


----------



## sjv* (Apr 30, 2007)

betterdan said:


> Ok I finally got someone to help me at Directv. He said 60 would get me a signal but he agreed with me that it is too low and would go out quickly with any kind of bad weather.
> He set me up an appointment for this Friday.
> Funny thing is he asked how I knew so much about the satellites and Directv and I told him I check the DBS Talk forum and he laughed and said "yea I get a lot of knowledgable folks from there calling in and they keep me on my toes."
> 
> After they readjust it I'll redo the survey.


Like I said previously, you should expect a 90+ reading on all 103(c) transponders after he re-aligns. Hold the "tech" feet to the fire! :box:

BTW: The woman you got at D* who said your 60 was a good signal on 103(c) is FOS!


----------



## BKC (Dec 12, 2007)

What is 110 used for? That is my only low one (65) Every other one is in the 90's


----------



## mluntz (Jul 13, 2006)

Just finished mine. Glad to help out! Results should be interesting!


----------



## Jimmy 440 (Nov 17, 2007)

Thank you Carl.I didn't know that until now.


----------



## byron (Nov 15, 2004)

my H20 (only receiver accessible via slingbox) has 103a & 103b.... no 103c. From what i can tell, 103b is being renamed to 103c, correct?


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

byron said:


> my H20 (only receiver accessible via slingbox) has 103a & 103b.... no 103c. From what i can tell, 103b is being renamed to 103c, correct?


correct


----------



## byron (Nov 15, 2004)

BMoreRavens said:


> correct


it may be helpful for others if the survey says 103b/103c so others aren't confused.


----------



## eaddict (Aug 18, 2007)

Earl Bonovich said:


> To all DirecTV users...
> 
> I whould like to invite you all to take part in this transponder strength survey. The goal of this survey is to get an idea of what the signal strengths of general user base is currently like.


Would be nice to know how to generate this info - yes I am a (*&^#$*^ newbie!

Thanks!
Vince


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

eaddict said:


> Would be nice to know how to generate this info - yes I am a (*&^#$*^ newbie!
> 
> Thanks!
> Vince


You can't generate the info...

At a later date, I will post summary results.


----------



## rahchgo (Feb 2, 2007)

I intend to respond to the survey, but current weather conditions in Chicago may delay my response until we have clear skies.


----------



## rahchgo (Feb 2, 2007)

eaddict said:


> Would be nice to know how to generate this info - yes I am a (*&^#$*^ newbie!
> 
> Thanks!
> Vince


Are you asking how to get the transponder signals on your receiver? It's a little different on each receiver, but in general start with the menu options look for system, then look for system test, then transponder test or signal test. If you can't find it, post your model here and someone will help.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

byron said:


> it may be helpful for others if the survey says 103b/103c so others aren't confused.


What 'cha talking about? 
That is how it is listed....

Now...


----------



## tomdawg (Sep 29, 2007)

Just did mine.
Funny thing, while I was in the middle of getting the numbers, my Tuner #1 went out and everything went to zeros (Tuner #2 remained good). Reset the receiver (D20-700) and everything is okay. All numbers above 90.


----------



## loungeofmusic (Nov 26, 2007)

Just completed survey.


----------



## bscolvin (Aug 19, 2007)

My 103c 2 is 85 11 is 73 and I have rain fade on the hd stations does this mean I need an ajusment?


----------



## Kentstater (Jun 18, 2004)

101 - 8: 99
101 - 9: 95
110 - 10: 93
*119 - 27: 28*
119 - 32: 92
103c - 2: 94
103c -11: 93

Hr20-700 SE Michigan, Light rain

So whats up with my 110 - 27?


----------



## apabruce (Dec 17, 2007)

Earl Bonovich said:


> What 'cha talking about?
> That is how it is listed....
> 
> Now...


I submitted before this change, and since I didn't have a 103(c), I listed it as N/A. After reading this thread, I see I could have used 103(b). And I _do_ have 103(c) on my HR21. The values are 83 on both transponders.

Do you want me to resubmit?


----------



## 69hokie (Sep 23, 2006)

Missed this post the first time, but data is now submitted. Funny...when I checked the signal strengths on a couple of my receivers, they would not go back to the channel set on until I changed channels and then went back. One had a grey screen following the signal check and the other had a 771 message. Both worked fine following the channel change.


----------



## spidey (Sep 1, 2006)

homework complete


----------



## spidey (Sep 1, 2006)

69hokie said:


> Missed this post the first time, but data is now submitted. Funny...when I checked the signal strengths on a couple of my receivers, they would not go back to the channel set on until I changed channels and then went back. One had a grey screen following the signal check and the other had a 771 message. Both worked fine following the channel change.


I had same thing just a black screen after signal test. Was previously watching masters HD channel


----------



## sadude39 (Jul 25, 2007)

Earl, my H20 did not display a 103(c) so I left it as N/A. Now I see it is the same as my 103(b). Is there a way to submit those two transponders now even tho I have already sent in the survey? 

Why are some of us still seeing the old 103(a) and 103(b) when others are obviously seeing the newer designations? My H20-100 receiver has the new software update as of 1 April. Just curious.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

sadude39 said:


> Earl, my H20 did not display a 103(c) so I left it as N/A. Now I see it is the same as my 103(b). Is there a way to submit those two transponders now even tho I have already sent in the survey?
> 
> Why are some of us still seeing the old 103(a) and 103(b) when others are obviously seeing the newer designations? My H20-100 receiver has the new software update as of 1 April. Just curious.


Just re-submit it.

HR2* units have the updated designations...
They will eventually make it to the H2* series


----------



## byron (Nov 15, 2004)

Earl Bonovich said:


> What 'cha talking about?
> That is how it is listed....
> 
> Now...


hehe. i guess my eyes just weren't working this morning.


----------



## goober22 (Sep 8, 2004)

Submitted. Used my HR20-700.

In case people are curious:

Florida - Panhandle = 

101-8 = 97
101-9 = 95
110-10 = 96
119-27 = 100
119-32 = 100
103b-2 = 96
103b-11 = 95
72.5=NA
95=NA


----------



## ivoaraujo (Aug 27, 2007)

All Done


----------



## Rob77 (Sep 24, 2007)

Finally got my homework done, and everything is in the mid to high 90's


----------



## LlamaLarry (Apr 21, 2007)

All done, but I had to use Safari as FF on my Mac never ungreyed the Submit button.


----------



## George_T (Sep 19, 2002)

Strengths of signals on my system range from the low to mid 90's historically.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

ejhuzy said:


> I just took the survey. My numbers were all good (high 90's) except 103c - 2. That ones 46. Could this be why I don't always get FX-HD (and a few others)?
> 
> My data:
> 
> ...


Yep, thats probably why your having drop out issues... What are the strengths of all your transponders on 103c?


----------



## nikwax (Jan 1, 2007)

could someone translate the antenna types? I have the 5 LNB, multi-sat.

??


----------



## nikwax (Jan 1, 2007)

and my results:

101 Trans: 8	93
101 Trans: 9	85
110 Trans: 10	91
119 Trans: 27	90
119 Trans: 32	95
103b/103c Trans: 2	86
103b/103c Trans: 11	86
72.5 Trans: 16	NA
95 Trans: 12 NA


----------



## VaJim (Jul 27, 2006)

Earl...did you say what you plan on doing with the data you collect here?


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

nikwax said:


> could someone translate the antenna types? I have the 5 LNB, multi-sat.
> 
> ??


See this page and look for a match: What DIRECTV dish antenna do I have?

You could either have the AT-9 (Sidecar) or the AU-9 (Slimline).


----------



## dphil9833 (Jul 6, 2007)

Done.


----------



## nikwax (Jan 1, 2007)

nikwax said:


> could someone translate the antenna types? I have the 5 LNB, multi-sat.
> 
> ??


went out and looked at it, it says "slimline" on it....never noticed that before :hurah:


----------



## Tyrnal (Mar 21, 2008)

Taken and pretty impressed with the results actually, haven't checked the transponders since the dish was installed, thanks for the good reason/excuse to interrupt the TV watching.


----------



## tzphotos.com (Jul 12, 2006)

Hopefully the weather clears up so I can take the survey.

It's been raining in Chicago.


----------



## tfederov (Nov 18, 2005)

spartanstew said:


> Ditto.


If you look at the bottom of the page it'll say submitted.

Just entered my info.


----------



## sjniedz (Feb 11, 2006)

I just posted my readings and noticed that my signals were low on the 103c (59 and 68 respectively). I have been getting a lot of pixelation lately on only HD stations. Do these low numbers explain this?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

sjniedz said:


> I just posted my readings and noticed that my signals were low on the 103c (59 and 68 respectively). I have been getting a lot of pixelation lately on only HD stations. Do these low numbers explain this?


Most definently... those numbers need to be above 80


----------



## Tiger Tony (Dec 16, 2006)

Just took the survey...............now I'm concerned.

Here's my numbers

101 - 8 - 96
101 - 9 - 88
110 - 10 - 96
119 - 27 - 98
119 - 32 - 98
*103-c - 2 - 68*
103-c - 11 - 91

Should I be concerned about 103c-2 being that low (68)? What channels is it used for?


----------



## Tinymon (Sep 21, 2007)

Done it.


----------



## David Ortiz (Aug 21, 2006)

Done.


----------



## sjniedz (Feb 11, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Most definently... those numbers need to be above 80


Oh boy. Since DTV installed it, what are the chances of having them come out and fix it?


----------



## johnp37 (Sep 14, 2006)

Just submitted.


----------



## SDizzle (Jan 1, 2007)

Just did mine, this will be a very good data base for people, good idea Earl.


----------



## salmo62 (Aug 20, 2006)

Just submitted.

Hey my first post!


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

salmo62 said:


> Just submitted.
> 
> Hey my first post!


Welcome aboard!


----------



## scpanel (Jun 13, 2004)

Completed. 103c is at 56....


----------



## chopperjc (Oct 2, 2006)

All upper 90's. seems like everyone for the most part has high numbers.


----------



## R8ders2K (Sep 11, 2006)

Done!


----------



## erosroadie (Jan 9, 2007)

Neither 72.5 nor 95 are listed on my transponder list (HR21-700).

Do I need to look in a special place???


----------



## betterdan (May 23, 2007)

sjniedz said:


> Oh boy. Since DTV installed it, what are the chances of having them come out and fix it?


I had a problem with Directv not wanting to come out because they said 60 was good enough. Either lie to them and say it's actually lower, tell them the channels go out with the slightest rain or just keep calling until you get someone to help you. I did a combination of all three and someone is supposed to be out today to realign the dish.


----------



## xmguy (Mar 27, 2008)

Where does one do this survey. If it's a total average. Mine is 96% (as listed in my sig).


----------



## khigerd (Dec 20, 2007)

Been there, done it.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

erosroadie said:


> Neither 72.5 nor 95 are listed on my transponder list (HR21-700).
> 
> Do I need to look in a special place???


If they don't show, you don't have/need them. 72.5 is only for locals in selected markets, and 95 is for non-Spanish international channels.

Carl


----------



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

xmguy said:


> Where does one do this survey. If it's a total average. Mine is 96% (as listed in my sig).


Go to the first post in this thread.


----------



## mitchelljd (Aug 16, 2006)

Finally took the Test, just didn't know which type of dish i have, but i think its sidecar - i have new model dish for HDTV / mpeg 4 sats. 

hope this helps the geeks in El Segundo!


----------



## betterdan (May 23, 2007)

Mitch if your dish doesn't say "slimline" on it then you have the sidecar.


----------



## eaddict (Aug 18, 2007)

rahchgo said:


> Are you asking how to get the transponder signals on your receiver? It's a little different on each receiver, but in general start with the menu options look for system, then look for system test, then transponder test or signal test. If you can't find it, post your model here and someone will help.


Thanks-I will do it tonight and post the results here and the survey,

Vince


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

Earl, you don't mention whether we should post our strength from night or day as that would be two different outcomes?

~Alan


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Alan Gordon said:


> Earl, you don't mention whether we should post our strength from night or day as that would be two different outcomes?
> 
> ~Alan


They shouldn't be different


----------



## SubSlr08 (Dec 4, 2007)

Great survey, Earl. 

On my newly installed (4/9) Slimline with HR20-100 results:

101 -- 8 -- 100
101 -- 9 -- 95
110 -- 10 -- 93
119 -- 27 -- 100
119 -- 32 -- 100
103c -- 2 -- 97
103c -- 11 -- 96
72.5 - NA
95 - NA

Location is about 60 mi. north of Tampa on Gulf Coast. Bright sunny day.


----------



## Sackett (May 21, 2007)

Done.


----------



## Rakul (Sep 3, 2007)

Finally back home and completed this!


----------



## mazter (Jul 4, 2006)

Better late then never!


----------



## 4barrell (Oct 26, 2004)

Earl Bonovich said:


> They shouldn't be different


My 103b even transponder numbers drop 15 to 20 points at night. The 103b odd transponder numbers stay the same during both days and nights as do all 101, 110, 119, 99b & 103a numbers. I show mid 90s to 100 on all transponders on all birds except out of market spot beams during the day.


----------



## kowerski (Jan 27, 2007)

done!


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

Finally done. In between thunderstorms.

HR20-700 with self installed Slimline.

101 -- 8 -- 97
101 -- 9 -- 92
110 -- 10 -- 95
119 -- 27 -- 96
119 -- 32 -- 98
103c -- 2 -- 95
103c -- 11 -- 95
72.5 - NA
95 - NA


----------



## Grotto (Aug 26, 2006)

I finally remembered to do it. The slimline has been rock solid, even with all the storms and high winds we've had recently.


----------



## betterdan (May 23, 2007)

Ok the Directv installer came out and realigned my dish. In fact he just left. That was about the best installer I have ever gotten. He seemed really knowledgeable and enthusiastic about his job. He realigned my dish and now the lowest signal I get on 103C is 89. He also told me the last installers that came out had used a taller pole for the new dish then he liked to use. He showed me how wobbly it was and I agreed that it wasn't good so he said he was going to put a brace on it and now it is rock stable unlike before. So now here are my results...

101 -- 8 -- 99
101 -- 9 -- 96
110 -- 10 -- 95
119 -- 27 -- 98
119 -- 32 -- 98
103c -- 2 -- 95
103c -- 11 -- 89
72.5 - NA
95 - NA

:icon_bb: :joy: 

Now the only thing is I am still getting very brief audio dropouts on Starz West HD almost exactly every 2 minutes. I posted about it before but no one said they were getting the same thing so I assumed it was low signal strength but now I know that's not the case.


----------



## TMatt (Oct 2, 2006)

Your's are definitely better than mine - should I be concerned with these readings?

Tony M

101 -- 8 -- 98
101 -- 9 -- 94
110 -- 10 -- 87
119 -- 27 -- 97
119 -- 32 -- 88
103c -- 2 -- 77
103c -- 11 -- 86
72.5 - NA
95 - NA



betterdan said:


> Ok the Directv installer came out and realigned my dish. In fact he just left. That was about the best installer I have ever gotten. He seemed really knowledgeable and enthusiastic about his job. He realigned my dish and now the lowest signal I get on 103C is 89. He also told me the last installers that came out had used a taller pole for the new dish then he liked to use. He showed me how wobbly it was and I agreed that it wasn't good so he said he was going to put a brace on it and now it is rock stable unlike before. So now here are my results...
> 
> 101 -- 8 -- 99
> 101 -- 9 -- 96
> ...


----------



## betterdan (May 23, 2007)

Those don't look too bad Matt but like anything you could probably have it tweaked a little bit more especially the 103 sat.


----------



## flexoffset (Jul 16, 2007)

My 103c-2 was 74
My 103c-11 was 83
Virtually everything else was between 98 and 100


----------



## tp0d (Aug 30, 2007)

betterdan said:


> Ok the Directv installer came out and realigned my dish. In fact he just left. That was about the best installer I have ever gotten. He seemed really knowledgeable and enthusiastic about his job. He realigned my dish and now the lowest signal I get on 103C is 89. He also told me the last installers that came out had used a taller pole for the new dish then he liked to use. He showed me how wobbly it was and I agreed that it wasn't good so he said he was going to put a brace on it and now it is rock stable unlike before. So now here are my results...
> 
> 101 -- 8 -- 99
> 101 -- 9 -- 96
> ...


betterdan: If you liked your installer, call his shop and let them know. I had the first installer tell me they couldnt install my HD slimline on my roof, but the 2nd guy did it in under an hour, cabling included. He was also way better dressed and well spoken, compared to the two losers that showed up beforehand in a beat conversion van. Right after he left I called and left a long message of praise at his shop, which he well deserved.

As for the audio dropouts, have you tried rebooting to fix that?

-j


----------



## dettxw (Nov 21, 2007)

My numbers in suburban OKC on the LR DVR. Had to wait for the rain to go away. :lol:

101___8----98
101___9----95
101__10----91
119__27----98
119__32---100
103c__2----95
103c_11----92

Rest N/A


----------



## betterdan (May 23, 2007)

tp0d said:


> As for the audio dropouts, have you tried rebooting to fix that?
> 
> -j


Yep I've had to reboot a few times since noticing it a week or so ago. Once for the new update to the receiver and again for Directvs troubleshooting.
Still happening.


----------



## griz (Mar 9, 2007)

self install ATU Sept 07
0x225

96
94
95
94
95
91
91
NA
NA


----------



## Rambler (Nov 9, 2006)

101, t-8: 95
101, t-9: 91
110, t-10: 95
119, t-27: 95
119, t-32: 95
103c, t-2: 83
103c, t-11: 82
72.5, t-16: N/A
95, t-12: 73

Is this good?


----------



## 94SupraTT (Nov 18, 2005)

dtv757 said:


> if it ever stops raining here in Virginia Beach, VA i will participate in this survey.
> its has been like 5 straight days of rain here
> 
> no rain fade issues tho


Lucky you. I used to live in the Tidewater Area myself. I never had any rainfade issue with my 3LNB dish. My Slimline has been giving me fits with rainfade. I'll have to see what my signal strength is and maybe dither the dish.


----------



## trainman (Jan 9, 2008)

From the beautiful San Fernando Valley...

101-8: 100
101-9: 95
110-10: 95
119-27: 96
119-32: 97
103b-2: 89
103b-11: 89
72.5-16: N/A
95-12: N/A


----------



## Chuck584 (Apr 17, 2007)

Earl Bonovich said:


> To all DirecTV users...
> 
> I whould like to invite you all to take part in this transponder strength survey. The goal of this survey is to get an idea of what the signal strengths of general user base is currently like.
> Please take: The Transponder Strength Survey


Well done old chap.

Kudos to you.

Zipcode 15106 Carnegie, PA, a southern suburb 3 miles from The Point* in Pittsburgh PA

* The Point in Pittsburgh is where the Allegheny and Monongahela Rivers meet to form the mighty Ohio River.

Go Penguins!

101-8: 100
101-9: 96
110-10: 92
119-27: 100
119-32: 100
103c-2: 95
103c-11: 89
72.5-16: N/A
95-12: N/A


----------



## jdmac29 (Jan 6, 2006)

Directv Movers connection completed last Friday, just got a new R16
All transponders in the 90's except for 119 32 I got a 74


----------



## sjniedz (Feb 11, 2006)

betterdan said:


> I had a problem with Directv not wanting to come out because they said 60 was good enough. Either lie to them and say it's actually lower, tell them the channels go out with the slightest rain or just keep calling until you get someone to help you. I did a combination of all three and someone is supposed to be out today to realign the dish.


Thank you for the tips. I am going to call them in the AM.


----------



## PhatHD (Oct 28, 2007)

Weather finally cleared to take the survey. You know it is bad out when your XM Radio gets knocked out in your car due to rain!
Be nice to see the results.


----------



## 94SupraTT (Nov 18, 2005)

101 -- 8 -- 100
101 -- 9 -- 97
110 -- 10 -- 88
119 -- 27 -- 100
119 -- 32 -- 97
103c -- 2 -- 95
103c -- 11 -- 91
72.5 - NA
95 - NA



Why are the below number so low?

101 -- 4 -- 41
101 -- 12 -- 0
101 -- 20 -- 0


----------



## ajc68 (Jan 23, 2008)

Could somebody please remind me what 103c transmits? My numbers don't look great on that Sat. I have the dreaded searching for satellite 771 issue with one of my four cables that come directly from my slimline dish. Would that have anything to do with the low numbers, or is that another issue altogether? Perhaps that explains the pixilation and audio drops I get infrequently during network shows.

101 -- 8 -- 97
101 -- 9 -- 94
110 -- 10 -- 89
119 -- 27 -- 85
119 -- 32 -- 86
103c -- 2 -- 61
103c -- 11 -- 77
72.5 - NA
95 – NA


----------



## ajtmcse (Jul 22, 2007)

103c is the DirecTV-10 satellite broadcasting MPEG-4 HD content to the continental US. Most of the new HD channels over the past 10 months are coming from it.

Your dish needs a slight adjustment as your picking up 101, 110, 119 relatively well.


----------



## Maverickster (Sep 20, 2007)

Done. HR20-700; 49009; 0x1FE; Slimline:

101-8: 97
101-9: 89
110-10: 95
119-27: 97
119-32: 98
103c-2: 96
103c-11: 92
72.5-16: N/A
95-12: N/A

--Mav


----------



## BudShark (Aug 11, 2003)

HR20-100; 32258; 0x0229; Slimline:

101-8: 100
101-9: 96
110-10: 91
119-27: 100
119-32: 100
103c-2: 97
103c-11: 95
72.5-16: N/A
95-12: N/A


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

So.......do we now have any idea yet as to the overall results (averages, etc.) and purpose of this exercise?  

I suspect it will be good data put to good use.


----------



## ltrain20 (Dec 12, 2006)

thanks for the homework - was finally able to get to it this morning


----------



## bluemoon737 (Feb 21, 2007)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> So.......do we now have any idea yet as to the overall results (averages, etc.) and purpose of this exercise?
> 
> I suspect it will be good data put to good use.


Yeah, I thought for sure once we hit 1000 entries Earl would put up some sort of summary.


----------



## jp41 (Jun 14, 2007)

HR20-700; 46032; 0x1FE

101-8: 94
101-9: 80
110-10: 61
119-27: 88
119-32: 81
103c-2: 52
103c-11: 49
72.5-16: N/A
95-12: N/A

My numbers seem quite a bit lower than most. Especially for 110-10 and the 103's. Maybe this could explain why I lose signal if it even thinks about raining...


----------



## kocuba (Dec 29, 2006)

Just, finally completed the survey. My 103c reading were T2:64 t11:77. Everthing else from the survey was high 90s. SHould I get my dish tweaked?


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

jp41 said:


> HR20-700; 46032; 0x1FE
> 
> 101-8: 94
> 101-9: 80
> ...


Yes, your numbers are quite low. Being 110 and 119 are also effected I might try a slight tilt adjustment first and then elevation. Then tweak the azumuth if needed.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

1,046 reported they filled in the survey!

How's that for team spirit?!


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> So.......do we now have any idea yet as to the overall results (averages, etc.) and purpose of this exercise?
> 
> I suspect it will be good data put to good use.


This data could be used to show how poorly the installers are doing and to show how much it's costing DirecTV to have to go back and re aim dishes.


----------



## DtvSlave (Nov 14, 2007)

One thing to keep in mind for all of those asking if their numbers are good or not, there are several reasons why your numbers could be lower. 

Something to think about when you look at you signals are how long has your dish been installed, if its been awhile trees could have grown a little or wind could of ever so slightly moved your dish a little. It could be that when the installer put your dish up that it was the best possible spot due to trees, buildings or power lines.

If you do have a direct line of sight with none of the above possibilities and your numbers are lower, then yes you probably need your dish realigned. However, if any of the above fit your situation, then it may be that you have the best numbers possible for your environment.


----------



## joemmcg (May 29, 2006)

Just responded to survey; only Sat 110, less than 95. It ranges between 57 and 61. Prior to last weekend in March Sat 110 was always in the 80 to 90+ ramge. not sure what happened but it coincided with lost channels on 3/29 for extended period.

As for Sat's 101/119 all transponders range between 95 and 100, not sure what Sat 110 does or doesn't provide for my service.


----------



## moonman (Oct 27, 2004)

joemmcg said:


> Just responded to survey; only Sat 110, less than 95. It ranges between 57 and 61. Prior to last weekend in March Sat 110 was always in the 80 to 90+ ramge. not sure what happened but it coincided with lost channels on 3/29 for extended period.
> 
> As for Sat's 101/119 all transponders range between 95 and 100, not sure what Sat 110 does or doesn't provide for my service.


===========
Bad LNB? Recent spring tree growth?...Programs on 110 here:
http://www.lyngsat.com/hd/dtv5.html


----------



## Roquefort (Mar 19, 2008)

Done!


----------



## ldgatlin (Sep 23, 2007)

Just did it, glad to help.


----------



## betterdan (May 23, 2007)

kocuba said:


> Just, finally completed the survey. My 103c reading were T2:64 t11:77. Everthing else from the survey was high 90s. SHould I get my dish tweaked?


Yep.


----------



## Hdhead (Jul 30, 2007)

Just completed, was in Vegas this week. Didn't miss my TV at all! Is there a place where the results are being compiled? A histogram would be cool! Haven't the time nor endurance to read through this thread.


----------



## knew001 (Sep 13, 2007)

Done! 103 numbers are a little low because of low clouds. Usually upper 80's to mid 90's.


----------



## jtm1631 (May 18, 2007)

done


----------



## Mixer (Sep 28, 2006)

Earl....I have filled out the survey. Will this help in getting them to move the 119 prgramming to 99 or 103 any faster


----------



## JMII (Jan 19, 2008)

Done!


----------



## boss02 (Sep 4, 2005)

Went up on the roof after looking at this and the alignment bubble was completely outside of the circle, lightly leaned on the dish and the whole thing moved. The straps that go around the main mast can't be tightened down enough to keep them from sliding(looks as though it's installed in the wrong place, on the bend). All of the adjustment lock down bolts were loose or barely snug and most of the others needed tightened also. 

101 - t8 92

101 - t9 80

110 - t10 94

119 - t27 88

119 - t32 94

103c - t2 0

103c - t11 23


----------



## ziltomil (Jan 14, 2008)

101-t8: 100
101-t9: 96
110-t10: 96
119-t27: 100
119-t32: 100
103c-t2: 96
103c-t11: 96

And eventhough these signals are great, a common south florida rain storm will bring them all to zero.


----------



## Button Pusher (Jan 19, 2007)

Just completed.


----------



## MitchNY (Apr 26, 2007)

done


----------



## rotomike (Feb 24, 2007)

boss02 said:


> Went up on the roof after looking at this and the alignment bubble was completely outside of the circle, lightly leaned on the dish and the whole thing moved. The straps that go around the main mast can't be tightened down enough to keep them from sliding(looks as though it's installed in the wrong place, on the bend). All of the adjustment lock down bolts were loose or barely snug and most of the others needed tightened also.


Those support arms are too cheap from the factory. they dont tighten snug around the mast like they should. When i install i wrap friction tape around the mast where the clamps will be to make a tight fit. You should hit studs or rafters with those and most installers dont take the time. Every bolt should be nice and tight and it should have a nice tripod effect and hitting studs or rafters. Should also be on the bubble. Your installer did a lousy job and I would call and get someone back out there to do it right.

Mike


----------



## repulski (Oct 28, 2007)

Done


----------



## boss02 (Sep 4, 2005)

rotomike said:


> Those support arms are too cheap from the factory. they dont tighten snug around the mast like they should. When i install i wrap friction tape around the mast where the clamps will be to make a tight fit. You should hit studs or rafters with those and most installers dont take the time. Every bolt should be nice and tight and it should have a nice tripod effect and hitting studs or rafters. Should also be on the bubble. Your installer did a lousy job and I would call and get someone back out there to do it right.
> 
> Mike


Tried that, a year ago in Feb they wanted to format the HD to fix it, told them no I didn't want to lose everything plus my gut told me that wasn't going to fix anything. The goofball that did the install hit my car with his door hard enough to dent it, denied he did anything and D* said I had to deal with the contractor about it. He was here from 11am till 4:45 when I kicked him out so I could make a 5pm appointment. Just watching him you could tell he was inept and I should have booted him when he hit my car but didn't and have been paying ever since. I told a CSR one time last year the numbers were in the low 90's and she said that was good since others have even lower numbers. I had D* since '94 except for one year and never had an issue that they wouldn't resolve, it's a different story now that Liberty Media's involved. Now they want me to pay $80 for a service call, yea right. I did end up with a free HR20-700 in part do to a credit (that they tried their best to not give me) from a previous issue, but that doesn't fix the dent or what now appears to be a bad install from the get go that really became even more apparent after MPEG-4 went live.


----------



## ghgoldberg (Mar 4, 2007)

Let's see the results!


----------



## m4p (Apr 12, 2007)

I was getting numbers from the 50's to 70's until a tech replaced a bad LNB. Now my numbers are mostly in the high 90's (except when we get a really heavy snow).


----------



## scottchez (Feb 4, 2003)

With 1,100 done, time to post the results please. Can you put it on the front page in case I miss it in the sub forums.


----------



## Ruffread (Nov 4, 2004)

Question: Would signal strength readings be the same on an HR21-700 as they are on an HR20-700?


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

Ruffread said:


> Question: Would signal strength readings be the same on an HR21-700 as they are on an HR20-700?


Yes


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Ruffread said:


> Question: Would signal strength readings be the same on an HR21-700 as they are on an HR20-700?


In theory, yes.... However, I have noticed that the signal readings from my HR21-100 are almost off by 1 or 2 points on every transponder from my HR20-700, so.....

This may be statistically negligible, but its still there...


----------



## Zepes (Dec 27, 2007)

Ok, Done....Finally


----------



## lguvenoz (Aug 23, 2006)

All done. Been short on time lately so it's taken me a while to get to it, but glad to help out (assuming there is some meaning to the survey  )


----------



## Nighthawk68 (Oct 14, 2004)

101 - 08 = 96
101 - 09 = 84
110 - 10 = 75
119 - 27 = 92
119 - 32 = 84
72.5 - 16 = 89

Living in Gaylord, Michigan 49735. I installed everything my self, except the 72.5 dish.

Readings taken on my DirecTivo R10. I also have a Sony SAT-T60, which shows about 2% higher signal strengths than the R10. Then in the computer room on the opposite end of the house, I have a D10-100 receiver, and it shows 2-3% lower than the R10, but it has a 50' run of coax on it, so I think the 2-3% drop is normal.


----------



## ironwood (Sep 20, 2007)

I am not sure what is the point of comparing signal strength on different receivers....... I can guarantee if you hook up 10 receivers of different brands and models you will get 10 different readings.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

ironwood said:


> I am not sure what is the point of comparing signal strength on different receivers....... I can guarantee if you hook up 10 receivers of different brands and models you will get 10 different readings.


From the first post:



> The goal of this survey is to get an idea of what the signal strengths of general user base is currently like.


----------



## tzphotos.com (Jul 12, 2006)

HR20-100
Self-Installed Slimline

101 - 8 100
101 - 9 96
110 - 10 94
119 - 27 99
119 - 32 100
103c - 2 94
103c - 11 96


----------



## miksmi21 (Jan 19, 2007)

Posted. Hope it helps!


----------



## ironwood (Sep 20, 2007)

I should make my previous post more clear:

I am not sure what is the point of comparing signal strength on different receivers....... I can guarantee if you hook up 10 receivers of different brands and models TO THE SAME DISH you will get 10 different readings.

Therefore an idea of "what the signal strengths of general user base is currently like" is similar to comparing apples and oranges.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

ironwood said:


> I should make my previous post more clear:
> 
> I am not sure what is the point of comparing signal strength on different receivers....... I can guarantee if you hook up 10 receivers of different brands and models TO THE SAME DISH you will get 10 different readings.
> 
> Therefore an idea of "what the signal strengths of general user base is currently like" is similar to comparing apples and oranges.


But the survey is capturing the receiver used to record the signal strengths, so the data is there to compare apples to apples. We have no idea how Earl is going to report the data to us. He could give a breakdown by TP across all receivers, or by receiver, or both.


----------



## ironwood (Sep 20, 2007)

Drew2k said:


> But the survey is capturing the receiver used to record the signal strengths, so the data is there to compare apples to apples. We have no idea how Earl is going to report the data to us. He could give a breakdown by TP across all receivers, or by receiver, or both.


Huh? What? I have no idea what you just said...I really dont care but there is one thing that worry me as a technician who has to deal with customers "concerned" about their signal strength.

Some "educated" customers create service calls just because their signal seems to be too low when in fact its normally perfect and actually its the top signal available from their dish. So a tech can go realign, relocate, and even replace the dish just to please the customer and the result will still be the same. So now I have to stand there and argue with the customer, wait till they get on the phone with CSR who doesnt know any better and argue with them and so on.

Thats why I always explain people during my installation: please dont check your signal strength its not gonna do you any good. If you can watch TV then you dont need to worry about signal. If you cannot watch TV you wont be able to align the dish yourself anyway so it wont help no matter what you do.


----------



## betterdan (May 23, 2007)

I think it made perfect sense what Drew2k was saying. He stated the survey was also asking what receiver you had so yes they could compare the same receivers signal strengths to each other.

Wow your attitude towards customers sounds kinda crappy to me ironwood. If someone installed my dish and then told me to stay away from the signal meter because basically whatever they did was good enough and it doesn't matter because no matter what I do I can't align it myself anyways, then I'd tell him to get lost and have someone else come do it. If the signal isn't the best after trying to tweak it the best the installer could then I would expect to be told that not just "if you can watch tv then don't worry about it". That's the same attitude I was up against when I spoke to the idiot woman at Directv that refused to send someone out to realign my dish because I could still see tv right at the moment so why bother? If I had just accepted what she said I'd still be getting signal drop outs whenever it sprinkled and such.


----------



## bmachia (Dec 20, 2006)

I just checked mine out, I'm getting low 90's across the board.


----------



## ktk0117 (Nov 27, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Most definently... those numbers need to be above 80


Since some of mine were in the 70's, will D* come out if I call, or do I have to beg?

I have the service plan, do they have numbers different from yours to use to make the decision to adjust or not?

I do get some pixleation & a "searching for signal" on one of my tuners form time to time.

Thanks


----------



## mcbeevee (Sep 18, 2006)

ironwood said:


> Thats why I always explain people during my installation: please dont check your signal strength its not gonna do you any good. If you can watch TV then you dont need to worry about signal. If you cannot watch TV you wont be able to align the dish yourself anyway so it wont help no matter what you do.


So you are saying it is OK to have signal strengths in the 50's, since you could still watch tv? This would work until the first snow/rain/cloud appears and wipes out your signal.


----------



## johnp37 (Sep 14, 2006)

betterdan said:


> I think it made perfect sense what Drew2k was saying. He stated the survey was also asking what receiver you had so yes they could compare the same receivers signal strengths to each other.
> 
> Wow your attitude towards customers sounds kinda crappy to me ironwood. If someone installed my dish and then told me to stay away from the signal meter because basically whatever they did was good enough and it doesn't matter because no matter what I do I can't align it myself anyways, then I'd tell him to get lost and have someone else come do it. If the signal isn't the best after trying to tweak it the best the installer could then I would expect to be told that not just "if you can watch tv then don't worry about it". That's the same attitude I was up against when I spoke to the idiot woman at Directv that refused to send someone out to realign my dish because I could still see tv right at the moment so why bother? If I had just accepted what she said I'd still be getting signal drop outs whenever it sprinkled and such.


Most of us here on this forum are knowledgable enough, some more than others, to know what are acceptable signal strengths and what are not. I wouldn't want this guy aligning my dish.


----------



## Rolando42 (Apr 9, 2007)

ironwood said:


> Thats why I always explain people during my installation: please dont check your signal strength its not gonna do you any good. If you can watch TV then you dont need to worry about signal.


So basically what you are saying is, you don't care if a customer has a signal strength of 50 or 90 as long as they can watch TV when you leave. How do you think that customer will feel when he can't watch TV in a light rain while his neighbor with the properly installed dish has no problem? Installers like you give DirecTV a bad name.



ironwood said:


> If you cannot watch TV you wont be able to align the dish yourself anyway so it wont help no matter what you do.


I realigned my slimline after a roof install and my lowest signal on the survey is 95 (I couldn't get any HD at all when the roofer left).


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

ironwood said:


> Thats why I always explain people during my installation: please dont check your signal strength its not gonna do you any good. If you can watch TV then you dont need to worry about signal. If you cannot watch TV you wont be able to align the dish yourself anyway so it wont help no matter what you do.


:eek2: Wow.

What total BS. If you just slap up the dish and get a picture and then you're done you are doing a great disservice to your customers. Yea they get a picture with a 50 or 60 but it will go out in a light rain. And we wonder why cable claims this. But yet if you spend the whole extra 5 minutes or less to properly peak it and get a 95 then they'll be watching TV in a downpour with no problems.

Man, you give installers a bad name. :nono2:

By the way, the installer of my 5 LNB upgrade got signals in the 70s and low 80s and called it good, said he couldn't get any better. I let him go. A month later I tweaked it and got upper 80s. When I replaced it with a Slimline (bad LNB on the AT9) I quickly had numbers in the mid 90s and higher. Some quick tweaks and the the KA sats were coming in in the 90s as well. All without a signal meter. It's not that hard and certainly isn't rocket science. Too bad more installers don't spend the extra 5 minutes to do it right the first time. Then they wouldn't be going out *for free* to realign. Wow, what an amazing concept, do it right the first time.


----------



## Maverickster (Sep 20, 2007)

Any chance of getting some compiled results Earl?

--Mav


----------



## dreadlk (Sep 18, 2007)

These results while usefull are only going to show part of the overal problem.
In Miami we get a lot of rain and the signals on transponders that are in the 80s tend to drop off like fly's when the Rain comes, yet the ones in the high 90s work fine during most normal rain showers. I have always noticed that stations like CNN 204 go off first when rain is coming.


----------



## gr8reb8 (Aug 21, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> They shouldn't be different


Readings: all done in clear weather on different days

Sat. 1st. 2nd. 3rd
101/8 98 98 97
101/9 91 72 88
110/10 84 86 85
119/27 97 95 96
119/32 96 95 94
103c/2 91 91 91
103c/11 90 91 91

I used the last readings on the survey.


----------



## finaldiet (Jun 13, 2006)

101-8 95

101-9 82

110-10 95

119-27 92

119-32 95

103-2 93

103-11 95


----------



## rbgamble (Oct 23, 2007)

Okay, I did the survey, now where are the results showing the strengths around the nation?


----------



## Button Pusher (Jan 19, 2007)

bonscott87 said:


> :eek2: Wow.
> 
> What total BS. If you just slap up the dish and get a picture and then you're done you are doing a great disservice to your customers. Yea they get a picture with a 50 or 60 but it will go out in a light rain. And we wonder why cable claims this. But yet if you spend the whole extra 5 minutes or less to properly peak it and get a 95 then they'll be watching TV in a downpour with no problems.
> 
> ...


I agree Scott! Great post.


----------



## jlchapman101 (Mar 25, 2008)

Sorry for the newbe question but where do I find the software version of my HD receiver. I have a HR21-700. I am sure I have the national release but where do I find the version in the menus.

I have had DTV for about 3 weeks now and I am really loving it. I have been lerking around this forum since the day I got hooked up. This is by far the best forum with all the knowledge and know-how that you all have, it is absolutly wonderful!!

Thank you all!

James

First post out of the way!!


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

jlchapman101 said:


> Sorry for the newbe question but where do I find the software version of my HD receiver. I have a HR21-700. I am sure I have the national release but where do I find the version in the menus.
> 
> I have had DTV for about 3 weeks now and I am really loving it. I have been lerking around this forum since the day I got hooked up. This is by far the best forum with all the knowledge and know-how that you all have, it is absolutly wonderful!!
> 
> ...


:welcome_s

Press and hold INFO for 3 seconds if using the DIRECTV remote, or go to MENU > Parental, Fav, Setup > Settings and press SELECT on the first option.


----------



## TMullenJr (Feb 23, 2006)

ironwood said:


> If you cannot watch TV you wont be able to align the dish yourself anyway so it wont help no matter what you do.


FYI, there are a lot of people that have the capability and knowledge to align the dish. I've had DirecTV since 95 and have never had DirecTV (or affiliates) to my different houses since then for installation or service calls. I've installed and aligned every dish myself, and I think I've had every possible dish (excluding the 72.5 & the other weird one).


----------



## ironwood (Sep 20, 2007)

mcbeevee said:


> So you are saying it is OK to have signal strengths in the 50's, since you could still watch tv? This would work until the first snow/rain/cloud appears and wipes out your signal.


Not if you live in a desert :lol:


----------



## ironwood (Sep 20, 2007)

I would like to answer to all those accusing me of being a bad installer and bad human being overall. It is not true. I am good. Both installer and as a person. I do beat my wife and kids on occasion but I never treat customers bad. I love customers. I just hate their dogs. Chasing me up the ladder. And their kids. Always asking stupid questions what am I doing and why am I doing it. Hate it. I hate old people with rooms full of furniture. Why so much stuff if you gonna die tomorrow? I also hate housewifes demanding that I wear slippers on their white carpet. For some reason they all hate their husbands and they think I am the same. Just another dirty guy. Its not true I am just working here lady. Anyway I honestly love my customers and treat them with respect.


----------



## betterdan (May 23, 2007)

That's good ironwood but you should understand that just any signal isn't good enough, that's all. Now you are free to go beat your wife...


----------



## Fish Man (Apr 22, 2002)

TMullenJr said:


> FYI, there are a lot of people that have the capability and knowledge to align the dish. I've had DirecTV since 95 and have never had DirecTV (or affiliates) to my different houses since then for installation or service calls. I've installed and aligned every dish myself, and I think I've had every possible dish (excluding the 72.5 & the other weird one).


Thank you. Indeed, lots of us do. 

I've done all my own installs and done a few installs for friends.

Personally, I've had:


a Dish Network one-shot dish 
A Dish 500 dish 
a DirecTV discrete 3 LNB dish with LNB's A and B and built-in 4x4 switch.
Upgraded the setup above to a 5x8 switch. 
Upgraded the setup above to include the "Sat C" LNB with a Sat C kit. (When I upgraded one of my receivers to an HD DirecTiVo.)
Katrina hit. I had to move, and installed a "Phase III" dish and 5x8 switch at my new house. (HD DirecTiVo as primary receiver.)
Replaced the above dish with a slimline and a wideband 6x8 switch (when I got my first HR20).

My list of signal strength readings for this survey is at home and I'm at work so it's not right in front of me. But I do recall that the lowest reading for the survey was 96 and two of the readings were 100.

So, yes, I think that _some of us_ who don't install for a living are capable of successfully aligning the dish.


----------



## Fish Man (Apr 22, 2002)

ironwood said:


> I would like to answer to all those accusing me of being a bad installer and bad human being overall. It is not true. I am good. Both installer and as a person. I do beat my wife and kids on occasion but I never treat customers bad. I love customers. I just hate their dogs. Chasing me up the ladder. And their kids. Always asking stupid questions what am I doing and why am I doing it. Hate it. I hate old people with rooms full of furniture. Why so much stuff if you gonna die tomorrow? I also hate housewifes demanding that I wear slippers on their white carpet. For some reason they all hate their husbands and they think I am the same. Just another dirty guy. Its not true I am just working here lady. Anyway I honestly love my customers and treat them with respect.


Few if any of us know you personally, ironwood, but I must say you raised a few eyebrows around here when you said that you tell customers to not worry about signal strength and "as long as you can watch TV" the installation is fine.

We all hope that as an installer you know this isn't really true.

It's important that the dish is aligned for an absolute peak signal so that during rain, or other events that degrade the signal strength, reception hangs in there as much as possible.

In fact, I do work for a company that makes satellite transmitting and receiving devices. (Not for DirecTV though.) In the RF industry, in which I work, what we're talking about here is called "fade margin". That is how much the signal strength can degrade and still be received usefully.

The higher you get your readings (by peaking the dish) the more "fade margin" you have. That means, the harder it can rain (causing signal fade) and your customers can still "watch TV".


----------



## dreadlk (Sep 18, 2007)

The installer issue may be talked about as a joke but it's true and its a serious issue. Most installers will leave your dish with just enough signal that you get a steady picture across the board. So most people end up with signals in the low 80s and thats that.

Using members of this board as a benchmark is a serious mistake. Most people on this forum know how to align a dish and most have either tweaked their dish themselves or MADE sure the installer got the signal up to a level that satisfied them. This is not the case for 98% of America, where people don't even know how to find the signal meter and they leave it all up to the installers.
Installers who going by the numerous comments on this forum seem to do an Excellent job  (NOT!)


----------



## DanG48 (Jun 19, 2007)

This is probably a stupid question but I was wondering when you select a transponder number on a satellite ie: 101, 103b etc....does the receiver select the highest transponder number automatically? I notice when I select a transponder number which has the highest signal and I go back to that satellite it is at a different transponder number. 
thanks
DanG48


----------



## Fish Man (Apr 22, 2002)

DanG48 said:


> This is probably a stupid question but I was wondering when you select a transponder number on a satellite ie: 101, 103b etc....does the receiver select the highest transponder number automatically? I notice when I select a transponder number which has the highest signal and I go back to that satellite it is at a different transponder number.
> thanks
> DanG48


My HR20's signal meter screens seem to always start at the lowest transponder number that's active on the satellite you've selected. (And, then, you can move up and down through the transponders via clicking the "+" and "-" buttons.) The HR20 also has a mode wherein it shows you a grid of all the transponders' signal strengths on a given satellite (it steps through the transponders itself to populate this grid).

My DirecTiVos (the only other DirecTV receiver model family with which I have a lot of experience) did it differently. When you went to their signal meter screens, they started on the satellite and transponder that carries the channel you most recently were tuned to. (This was a nice trick for figuring out their transponder-to-channel mapping.  )


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

DanG48 said:


> This is probably a stupid question but I was wondering when you select a transponder number on a satellite ie: 101, 103b etc....does the receiver select the highest transponder number automatically? I notice when I select a transponder number which has the highest signal and I go back to that satellite it is at a different transponder number.
> thanks
> DanG48


There are a couple of ways of interpreting your question. I'll take a shot at a different interpretation, and thus a different answer.

Each channel is assigned to a specific transponder (multiple channels occupy each transponder). When you tune a channel the receiver requests the satellite, transponder, and polarization necessary to receive that channel.

Carl


----------



## jahgreen (Dec 15, 2006)

Finally filled out the survey. The results were around 90 except on 103(c). where I had a 62 and a 79. All the transponders on 103(c) are in the 60s and 70s.

There seems to be some disagreement about whether I could get DirecTV to realign with those numbers. What do folks think? What's the best strategy to get a realignment?

I have been noticing some funky picture freezing and pixelation, so I could truthfully report that.


----------



## doctor j (Jun 14, 2006)

Just my .02 worth but info in seems to be slowing down and 1300 + results should be a fair sample size.

I'll put in today's daily request for results.

When and how should we expect some???

Doctor j


----------



## betterdan (May 23, 2007)

jahgreen I would get on the phone and demand that they realign your dish or see what the problem is with your setup especially if you are getting picture freezes and pixelation. You are paying them for service. Make them do their job.


----------



## bigjohn7 (Mar 23, 2007)

done


----------



## Fish Man (Apr 22, 2002)

Chomping at the bit for the results....


----------



## rotomike (Feb 24, 2007)

jahgreen said:


> Finally filled out the survey. The results were around 90 except on 103(c). where I had a 62 and a 79. All the transponders on 103(c) are in the 60s and 70s.
> 
> There seems to be some disagreement about whether I could get DirecTV to realign with those numbers. What do folks think? What's the best strategy to get a realignment?
> 
> I have been noticing some funky picture freezing and pixelation, so I could truthfully report that.


They will definately come re-adjust that. tell them your Hd channels keep freezing and the signals are low (60's) on that satellite and just mention fix it or you will cancel and they will be right out. I would be very surprised if they say no to that.

mike


----------



## dlt4 (Oct 4, 2006)

Did it!

All this satellite, transponder stuff is still kind of confusing to me, but I enjoy learning the new stuff! :icon_dumm


----------



## superchief (Dec 22, 2006)

Completed Thursday 4/17/08 @21:43 Local (Las Vegas, NV)


----------



## ironwood (Sep 20, 2007)

Here is my numbers for 103c: 81-76--79-75-79-77-77-76-79-78-79-77-79-78-na-na-78-na-na-na-na-73. I have HR20-100 with software version 0x220. I probably will climb on the ladder one of these days but I can guarantee this is the top signal available from this dish. 

I can hook a different receiver to the same dish and get signal in the 90s.


----------



## MikeL29 (Jan 9, 2008)

Submitted.


----------



## Maverickster (Sep 20, 2007)

doctor j said:


> Just my .02 worth but info in seems to be slowing down and 1300 + results should be a fair sample size.
> 
> I'll put in today's daily request for results.
> 
> ...


Consider this today's request....any results anytime soon Earl?

--Mav


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

I hope the survey stays open thru the weekend so I can hopefully get time to answer it.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Patience grasshoppers!

With over 1300 responses, I'm sure Earl is already analyzing the data and working on report formats to ensure the data is accurate and portrayed in an informative manner.


----------



## jclarke9999 (Feb 10, 2007)

Finally home on a good weather night and survey completed.


----------



## mridan (Nov 15, 2006)

Completed survey on 4/20/08.


----------



## xmguy (Mar 27, 2008)

Where do I do the survey?


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

xmguy said:


> Where do I do the survey?


http://www.iamanedgecutter.com/Projects/TransStrength/default.aspx


----------



## xmguy (Mar 27, 2008)

BMoreRavens said:


> http://www.iamanedgecutter.com/Projects/TransStrength/default.aspx


Thanks. I compleated the survey.

I forgot to add that I have a Zinwell 2x4 Multi-Switch.


----------



## stewp97 (Mar 29, 2006)

I finally got around to doing it. Sorry for the delay!

peter


----------



## tpdkrau (Feb 9, 2008)

I just took the survey. 
I upgraded to hd and the slimline dish in February and since then I've had much more reception problems in bad weather than I did previously. My signals on 103(c) ranged from 40-59 with most between 45-55. The other satellites were better, 80s and 90s. 
I had Directv make a service call today before my 90 day warranty ran out and got a really competent installer. Now my 103(c) signals range from 88-95 and all the other satellites showed improvement too.
I'm hoping that reception will be more reliable from now on. 

The main reason I'm posting this is because I live in Boston, pretty far north, and before the service call was wondering if I could expect such high numbers especially on 103(c). For all you other northerners out there from my experience you can definitely expect numbers near or over 90 in clear weather with a properly tuned dish.


----------



## 5 ACES (Dec 27, 2007)

Done! Glad to help!!


----------



## joe221 (Oct 18, 2007)

I posted too. Good job!


----------



## Machael (Apr 20, 2008)

I posted my results.


----------



## PoitNarf (Aug 19, 2006)

Earl, how much longer are you going to run this survey? Over 1500 responses so far... I'm very curious about the results.


----------



## ktk0117 (Nov 27, 2006)

I jut want to know why I get 101 & 119 in the upper 90's, but the 103c in between them only gets to mid 70's?

IF that is the only Sat that is weak(er) then will D* adjust the dish without cost?


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

ktk0117 said:


> I jut want to know why I get 101 & 119 in the upper 90's, but the 103c in between them only gets to mid 70's?
> 
> IF that is the only Sat that is weak(er) then will D* adjust the dish without cost?


Minor dish alignment. The beamwidth of 103 is much narrower than it is for 101 or 119. An adjustment involving a move of perhaps an inch or a fraction of an inch could make the difference.

I doubt you would get DirecTV to adjust your dish with 103c readings in the 70's.

Carl


----------



## ktk0117 (Nov 27, 2006)

carl6 said:


> Minor dish alignment. The beamwidth of 103 is much narrower than it is for 101 or 119. An adjustment involving a move of perhaps an inch or a fraction of an inch could make the difference.
> 
> I doubt you would get DirecTV to adjust your dish with 103c readings in the 70's.
> 
> Carl


That sucks, I pay for prot. plan and have no idea how to adjust it myself.


----------



## K4SMX (May 19, 2007)

ktk0117 said:


> That sucks, I pay for prot. plan and have no idea how to adjust it myself.


Please watch the DirecTV 2006 Ka/Ku Alignment Video. Both types of dishes are covered. If you have a helper, you can fine tune your 103(c) alignment using one of the weaker 103(c) transponders with the Signal Meters selection under View Signal Strength in the Satellite setup menu instead of the "dithering" method outlined in the video. You will, however, learn how the fine adjustment mechanisms work so you don't damage anything. You'll find that only very small adjustments of the AZ and/or EL make a big difference in your 103(c) signal strengths, probably less than one full turn of either adjustment bolt.


----------



## kjnorman (Jul 5, 2007)

I have no idea what type of dish I have. It was installed in November 07 and support a HR20 and HR21. What type of dish is that likely to be?


----------



## raoul5788 (May 14, 2006)

kjnorman said:


> I have no idea what type of dish I have. It was installed in November 07 and support a HR20 and HR21. What type of dish is that likely to be?


It's most likely an AT9, or Slimline as it is known.


----------



## PoitNarf (Aug 19, 2006)

raoul5788 said:


> It's most likely an AT9, or Slimline as it is known.


Nope, AT9 is the sidecar:










AU9 is the Slimline:


----------



## betterdan (May 23, 2007)

ktk0117 said:


> I jut want to know why I get 101 & 119 in the upper 90's, but the 103c in between them only gets to mid 70's?
> 
> IF that is the only Sat that is weak(er) then will D* adjust the dish without cost?


Yes you can get them to come out and do it. I had the same problems, 60s and 70s on 103. I did have to call Directv a few times till I got someone to help me but it is possible. Tell them you are getting a lot of dropouts whenever it gets cloudy or tell them the signal is in the 50s. Like you said you pay them for the protection plan so make them do their jobs and come out and protect your tv viewing. :grin:


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

raoul5788 said:


> It's most likely an AT9, or Slimline as it is known.


The statement "It's most likely an AT9 or Slimline" is correct. The way it was written implies that the AT9 is also known as the Slimline, which is not correct.

As to the type of dish kjnorman has, it must be one of those two (AT9 or Slimline, also known as AU9), if he is getting all of the HD channels he is subscribing to.

Carl


----------



## Shades94 (Jan 13, 2008)

A little slow, but I finally took the survey. The readings seemed good too, lowest reading on the selected transponders was a 95.


----------



## raoul5788 (May 14, 2006)

PoitNarf said:


> Nope, AT9 is the sidecar:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oops! You are correct, of course!


----------



## rustynails (Apr 24, 2008)

I just had my D install today with the slim line and the HR21-200 and have good numbers across the board. I did take the survey and have the software, 0x22b installed.


----------



## maonstad (Jul 13, 2007)

betterdan said:


> Yes you can get them to come out and do it. I had the same problems, 60s and 70s on 103. I did have to call Directv a few times till I got someone to help me but it is possible. Tell them you are getting a lot of dropouts whenever it gets cloudy or tell them the signal is in the 50s. Like you said you pay them for the protection plan so make them do their jobs and come out and protect your tv viewing. :grin:


I had directv come out and look at mine when I had readings in the 60's in December. Recently I looked at the signal levels on 103(c) and it got worst. (signal levels in the 40's and 50's). At the time, they said it was ok in december and was not needed to be adjusted. Well, I went up and took a look at the dish and it WAS not level. I also told the people when installing the dish to make sure that the bolts they used to be a certain type, but they didn't use them. I went and dismantled the dish, put in the right type of bolts, leveled the dish, and now my signal levels are great. 103(c) is now in 80 and 90's.... and 101 is nearly 100.

I have the protection plan, but sometimes its best to just do it yourself....


----------



## Button Pusher (Jan 19, 2007)

Since Earl is gone I wonder who is calculating the data for us?


----------



## John R (Apr 28, 2008)

Survey completed, when/where will "typical" results be available?


----------



## Button Pusher (Jan 19, 2007)

:welcome_s John R.


----------



## Christopher Gould (Jan 14, 2007)

Button Pusher said:


> Since Earl is gone I wonder who is calculating the data for us?


I wonder if this was part of Earl's confict of intrest. "job"  I don't think we are going to see anything from this now.


----------



## bk63ross (Nov 10, 2004)

Can anyone in the SF Bay Area compare Sat and TP numbers w/me. Not sure if I need to tweak my Slimline or not: 

Sat 101 - TP's 1-8 (91,95,90,98,88,98,91,97)
9-16(91,95,91,97,92,98,91,98)
17-24 (91,63,91,100,91,98,90,98)
25-32 (89,0,91,68,92,98,88,98)

Sat 103C - TP's 1-8 (81,73,78,72,79,73,77,73)
9-16 (77,73,79,74,79,76,NA,NA)
17-24 (70,NA,NA,NA,NA,76,NA,NA)
25-32 (All NA)


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

bk63ross said:


> Can anyone in the SF Bay Area compare Sat and TP numbers w/me. Not sure if I need to tweak my Slimline or not:
> 
> Sat 101 - TP's 1-8 (91,95,90,98,88,98,91,97)
> 9-16(91,95,91,97,92,98,91,98)
> ...


You might also want to ask your question over at AVS for the SF DBS thread, http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?p=13874777#post13874777


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

SO NOW THAT WE HAVE ALL THIS GREAT DATA FROM EVERYONE....

Where do we go from here?


----------



## ziggy29 (Nov 18, 2004)

Everything that applied to me (all but the 72.5 and 95) are 90+, so I guess I'm good. The 103(c) is a little weaker -- 90 and 92 -- but the all the readings on 101 and 119 were 96 and higher.


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> SO NOW THAT WE HAVE ALL THIS GREAT DATA FROM EVERYONE....
> 
> Where do we go from here?


You can go home now.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

smiddy said:


> You can go home now.


Already home. 

I guess this was an exercise with no ending....


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Already home.
> 
> I guess this was an exercise with no ending....


There is a void barrier between us and DirecTV. You can not see into DirecTV and DirecTV will not provide any information which is pertinant to what you want to know. It has to be that way to allow for the volunteerism that occurs, otherwise too many cooks in the kitchen makes for a huge mess and nasty food.


----------



## curt8403 (Dec 27, 2007)

smiddy said:


> There is a void barrier between us and DirecTV. You can not see into DirecTV and DirecTV will not provide any information which is pertinant to what you want to know. It has to be that way to allow for the volunteerism that occurs, otherwise too many cooks in the kitchen makes for a huge mess and nasty food.


and I thought that Ogres liked onions.

If Earl had not been called up to work for Directv this survey would have ment something.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

curt8403 said:


> and I thought that Ogres liked onions.
> 
> If Earl had not been called up to work for Directv this survey would have ment something.


That's one take.....on the other hand......he does have an even better opportunity to encourgage the project to meet its final destination better than most....


----------



## EricJRW (Jul 6, 2008)

Done with a very new receiver and a very new install... 

Just for fun I logged all my xponder signal strengths.


----------



## dreadlk (Sep 18, 2007)

Just wondering but is not all this data stored on the forums server, can't one of the mods just publish the results?


----------



## BattleScott (Aug 29, 2006)

This is just a wild theory, but there's no reason to let that get in the way:

I believe, after observing some of the operational changes in the last few releases, that the root cause of many of the 'hit-or-miss' problems they are/were seeing across the HD receivers are related to 'marginal' installations and the new MPEG4 HD stuff. By hit-or-miss, I mean the problems that seem to plague one user with a specific receiver/sw version, while another user with the same hw/sw is unaffected. 
I cannot recall the specific release where I started getting the "771 - Searching for Sat errors" (seems like the one after 01fe, maybe 0220?) but I do remember that with the next release, I noticed that the frequency of the errors diminished. However, I also noticed that many times when I changed to an HD channel, it could take up to 15 or 20 seconds before the channel would tune. I remember thinking, "hmm, I wonder if the increased some timer in order to correct some of the errors". That was right around the time the "Signal stength" poll came out. Then within the next few releases, we got the 0235 release and I have not seen a single 771 error. Also, I no longer see the long delays when tuning an HD channel.
It is my contention that the survey was designed to give them some benchmark numbers to go by as they reworked some of the MPEG4 code chunks, 
and by using the data collected from that poll they were able improve the operation of those functions.
Furthermore, I would guess that it may have been Earl's involvment in this process that led to his current opportunity...


----------

